# Extreme Mustang Makeover - Round #2!



## CrossCountry

So I decided to make another journal to track my newest BLM Mustang's progress. This will be my second time competing in the Extreme Mustang Makeover and my third time training a BLM Mustang. In 2014, I came in 5th place out of 16 competitors - I competed with Rueger. My two Mustangs are currently 3 and 4 years old. (Will be 4 and 5 in May.)

_Rueger_ is a 2012 model Mustang, he is currently W/T/C under saddle at home. Off property he is a whole different story - freaky and insecure. We're working through his problems currently and he is going into full time work in the coming week!

_Asher_ is a 2011 model Mustang, he is currently halter broke and has been saddled numerous times. I had him to where I could lay over his back before I turned him out to pasture. He will also be coming back into work soon.

School and just life overall has gotten in the way of training, but now that things are smoothing out and I'm only weeks away from graduating from high school - I'm able to spend as much time as I need, to get this newest guy/girl (and my older guys) to become upstanding members of society. I'm very blessed to have this opportunity once again, and I can't wait to see who I get this time! Pickup is on April 8th and I will update then. Currently gathering supplies for this time around and deciding what my freestyle will be.

If you like pictures, you're in luck because I post pictures all the time. Hope you'll follow me on this journey once again! :loveshower:


----------



## CrossCountry

T minus 5 days until pickup! 

Round pen is cleaned up and ready for move in! I will be running to the store to pick up a few extra supplies today. 

Really excited and nervous.


----------



## Mulefeather

Subbing! Can't wait to see what this newest mustang brings


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Very exciting!


----------



## carshon

following this thread, what fun!


----------



## AtlasLuna

I'll be following! Do you think you'll keep your newest one?


----------



## Rob55

Congratulations. Thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

Can't wait to see!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## If Wishes

Subbing


----------



## CrossCountry

I was wrong on the timeline, I'm picking up on Friday so only 3 more days! I'm very excited to see who I get this time. I have a few names in mind but I want to see what the yearlings personality is like.

Winchester is at the top of my list because Rueger is a brand of gun and so is Winchester. Maybe following a little theme?

I'm not 100% set on keeping this yearling, but we'll see! Unfortunately if I keep this yearling I'll have to re-home one of my other boys. I will probably end up re-homing Asher if I keep the new one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev

Subbing, I'm interested to see what you do with your new pony.


----------



## CrossCountry

Just a little over 24 hours until pickup!! Round pen is cleaned and ready for the new guy! Trailer is loaded with different sized halters, and I will clean it out and put shavings in tomorrow. 

I can hardly wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow

Are you getting a weanling? Yearing? Etc?


----------



## mkmurphy81

subbing


----------



## Knave

Subbing


----------



## CrossCountry

@Rain Shadow; In 2014 I received a 2 year old, but it should be a true yearling this time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

And we're off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye

Fingers crossed you get a stunner! No matter what, I know you will turn out an outstanding equine citizen


----------



## CrossCountry

Well I got a sorrel filly! She is solid except for a big star on her forehead. She's super scruffy right now, but is a good weight - so happy about that. Her birthday is April 1, 2015 so she is just 1 year old! She was rounded up during the Soda Fire last year, which is funny because we are only miles away from her homeland!

And guess what...

SHE'S EXTREMELY FRIENDLY! I've already pet her on both sides, and she's comfortable with us being around her. She turns in every time I walk away and has thought about following me a lot. I love her! I could easily attach a lead rope, but I'm not sure it's 100% necessary right now. I can walk up and pet her so I may attach it later tonight or tomorrow. She's actually starting to find comfort/safety in me, which I love!

Very, very happy with her.

And now of course for pictures.


----------



## Tazzie

Oh my goodness! She is adorable! And it sounds like you got a good one again!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

What a cutie! I can't wait to see her progress!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She looks like a Remington, to me. Remi for short! I know a registered Arab mare who is the same shade of chestnut as your girl, with more chrome, whose registered name is "Remington Steal."

She's adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She looks so happy!

I see her as an Abbi


----------



## Golden Horse

She is totally adorable, hope you have a lot of fun with her. I bet you are just itching to teach her that being groomed is the best thing out!


----------



## tempest

I knew that you were going to get a filly! She's adorable!


----------



## GMA100

She looks like a winner!!!!
As for names how about Kimber?


----------



## anndankev

I like the name suggestions so far. When I read you got a filly I thought of a Derringer being a ladies gun. 

How about Darling Derringer?

She is cute, cute, cute. And perky looking, too.

2 Flaxen sorrels, how lucky can you get.


----------



## CrossCountry

Day two - DONE!

Sometime last night she got her halter off, so that was the giant to conquer today. I spent all morning brushing and petting her to try and get rid of some of her mats. I ended up cutting the majority of them off. 

This afternoon I tried for the halter, she was worried so I took my time and I got it on after about half an hour! She did fantastic for her second haltering ever! I used a rope halter this time, and I double tied it - so if it comes off we know something sketchy is happening. (Rueger's halter came off multiple times, Asher's lead rope came off 2 or 3 times, and now her halter? Wierd...)

We spent about half an hour working on leading and while it needs to be refined - SHE GOT IT! Whoop! A few more sessions and she'll be leading great. I also worked on petting down her front and back legs and she did perfectly - a little twitchy - but she trusted me not to hurt her.

I continued to work on her being comfortable with being pet everywhere, and she (knock on wood) doesn't have many sensitive areas. Her head was one, but once I got the halter back on, we were able to work on it and she now enjoys her forehead scratches!

On the menu for tomorrow is several more leading sessions, a good brushing, some sacking out, and picking up feet. We'll see how it goes tomorrow! She also gets put on her permanent diet tomorrow so we'll see how she takes that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

That's great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Nope, no name yet..


----------



## GMA100

She's SO cute!!!! Have you decided on your freestyle yet? Maybe you could name her something that goes with your theme.


----------



## CrossCountry

I think she's cute too! I haven't decided on a freestyle yet, but we'll figure it out!


----------



## Mulefeather

What a cute girl! It’s nice that you’ve got one that’s into people from the beginning (I don’t know how Asher was, but I know Rueger took a little bit of convincing). I think if I ever tried to gentle a mustang, I’d start with a true yearling.


----------



## CrossCountry

Day three was just as great as day two! She is leading well, and picking up all four feet. I also started with disengaging hips and she's almost doing it with no pressure! I flapped around a saddle pad and used it for a bit of desensitization, she did great and even let me throw it on her back. I plan on sacking her out with a flag today and continuing to work on leading, picking up feet and yielding to pressure. I think I may take her out of the pen to the arena and play around a bit too.

We had a day full of snuggles yesterday and she is becoming very comfortable (while still being respectful) around people. I brushed her down and curried her out, so the only mats left are on her belly! I had to cut the majority of them off of her left side.. 

Very very excited about this girl!



Mulefeather said:


> What a cute girl! It’s nice that you’ve got one that’s into people from the beginning (I don’t know how Asher was, but I know Rueger took a little bit of convincing). I think if I ever tried to gentle a mustang, I’d start with a true yearling.


Asher took about 1-2 weeks to be able to touch, Rueger took a few days - this girl took well....3 minutes? (Maybe not even that.)


----------



## WendyJane

Can't wait to see/hear the progress you both make. Congratulations!


----------



## CrossCountry

Thinking about the names Nova, Eden or Calamity for the new girl?

Also her star is a flame - I find it interesting because she was rescued from the Soda Fire, so it makes sense that her star would be a flame!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GMA100

Her Star is so neat! how about "Flame Of Eden" for her name? 
I'll bet you'll have the farrier out in 2 weeks for her at the rate she's going! I know that the yearlings are SO much easier than the 2 yr olds are. 
Because I am also doing the mustang makeover (youth edition) and I got a two yr old gelding, he wasn't wild or hard, but he wasn't/isn't easy either. 
Thanks to you and Rueger I heard about the EMM!!!!!


----------



## SlideStop

I love flame! Seems to suit her well in many ways!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Everything is going great! We can pick up feet for a good period of time now, and she's been sacked out with a flag and saddle pad. Hoping to get the tarp out tomorrow! We also had our first adventure outside the round pen and she did great - stayed right with me!

Still no name, not sure why it's taking me this long.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GMA100 said:


> Her Star is so neat! how about "*Flame Of Eden*" for her name?


For some reason this made me think of the Bridge of Kazadum scene from Lord of the Rings. :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH1zZ0Y_adw


----------



## CrossCountry

GMA100 said:


> Her Star is so neat! how about "Flame Of Eden" for her name?
> I'll bet you'll have the farrier out in 2 weeks for her at the rate she's going! I know that the yearlings are SO much easier than the 2 yr olds are.
> Because I am also doing the mustang makeover (youth edition) and I got a two yr old gelding, he wasn't wild or hard, but he wasn't/isn't easy either.
> Thanks to you and Rueger I heard about the EMM!!!!!


I actually really like that name!!

I'm hoping to get her feet done when our others do (so about 2-3 weeks), so it might be a possibility! I definitely agree that yearlings are SO much easier than older mustangs. Asher was the most difficult (4 years old) so I think age definitely is a factor.

You're doing the Mustang Makeover?!! That's so exciting! Share pictures of your kiddo if you can! What's his name? You'll have to keep me updated on your progress!! So glad you've gotten involved with the Mustangs - I just love them! Hope the EMM you're competing in will be a GREAT experience!


----------



## Endiku

I love her!!! What a friendly looking filly. I love Flame too. I was going to suggest Pheonix, given that it's the fire bird that rose out of the ashes. I can't wait to see your progress with her- I just love Reuger.


----------



## mustangmaiden

I like Phoenix too, but I have a mustang gelding named Phoenix so I'm biased! I think "Flame of Eden" with "Flame" for short would be perfect


----------



## GMA100

here he is!!!! 2014 salt wells creek WY gelding! His name is Asher, lol and yes I did steal the name from you, but it really seemed to fit him!  I am doing the Florida EMM, and well, I really don't talk about it much, because a lot of the other youth have professional trainers and I'm doing it myself, so it seems that they are ahead of me. but anyways I have 3 weeks and 1 day till we leave and I am getting scared about it already! We have gotten started on our freestyle but still have quite a ways to go yet. I was hoping for a yearling filly or a 2 year old gelding and I got the gelding! I am now glad I got him, but at pickup I was very disappointed, His body conditioning was maybe a 2 or 2 and a half, and his coat was prolly 2" thick!!!! Ill have to get some pics of the first day with him!


----------



## CrossCountry

He is so cute! And the name Asher seems to fit him perfectly! Pretty color too, is he greying out? A lot of the youth here also use professional trainers, so I understand what you're feeling. 

I can't wait to hear how you do!


----------



## GMA100

I think he is greying out, he's more of a calico right now though. 
Thanks! I don't know if I'll even get placed because there is over 20 youth competing!


----------



## CrossCountry

Day 10 Update!

Nova is doing FANTASTIC. She's the smartest horse I've had the chance to work with! We've accomplished a lot in just 10 days, including some things I didn't teach Rueger until the second month. She also had her first bath (with shampoo) and did great! We worked in our arena and did a few obstacle courses and she knows how to walk across ground poles, a bridge and in-between tight squeezes. She also knows how to get on the pedestal and trailer load. 

For my week 1-3 list we have two more things to accomplish (Even though we will be polishing up everything until the competition!);
Standing tied; We've practiced standing still at the trailer, and wherever I ask her to stand - but I haven't hard tied her yet.
Lunging; We've worked on it at a walk, and it's getting there! Planning on working on it tonight.

We're planning on trailering her out this weekend to somewhere new and working a bit! She also will be put out to pasture this weekend too.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

That's awesome! Good job!


----------



## Uze

She is SO gorgeous. Thank you for sharing this thread with us  How exciting!! So with her being a yearling, is this not the mustang makeover where you train & ride them?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

She is training her for the competition, but I believe the yearlings are only being halter broke.


----------



## CrossCountry

Uze said:


> She is SO gorgeous. Thank you for sharing this thread with us  How exciting!! So with her being a yearling, is this not the mustang makeover where you train & ride them?


This is the Mustang Makeover, but only the youth portion. I will be doing only ground work with her, no riding. Still, at the competition there will be a handling and conditioning class, an in-hand trail course and a freestyle.


----------



## Uze

CrossCountry said:


> This is the Mustang Makeover, but only the youth portion. I will be doing only ground work with her, no riding. Still, at the competition there will be a handling and conditioning class, an in-hand trail course and a freestyle.


Ah! Thank you, I didn't know there was a youth portion! That's really neat. Do they auction the mustangs at the end like they do with the riding ones?


----------



## CrossCountry

Uze said:


> Ah! Thank you, I didn't know there was a youth portion! That's really neat. Do they auction the mustangs at the end like they do with the riding ones?


I think it's pretty neat too! They don't auction off the youth portion's mustangs, not sure of the reasoning. Unless I decide to re-assign Nova she'll be staying here!


----------



## GMA100

Wow!!!!! You are really doing a good job with her! She is so pretty!!!


----------



## Uze

CrossCountry said:


> I think it's pretty neat too! They don't auction off the youth portion's mustangs, not sure of the reasoning. Unless I decide to re-assign Nova she'll be staying here!


You get to keep them too?! I love it  Also love the name. I was very close to owning a beautiful draft a few years ago and I was going to name her Nova. Excited to see your future updates


----------



## CrossCountry

So it still hasn't really hit me that I'm in the Mustang Makeover again..? Either way Nova is doing GREAT. She is so smart, it's crazy.

We were going to trailer her out this weekend (still might tomorrow) but we had a terrible storm yesterday/today. Since I've been working with her for 3-6 hours a day, today was her day off!

She's coming along! I took her out and about and we met the cows, goats and also stuck our head into the house. I had her tied out yesterday and the garbage truck came and she just watched without moving, the lawn people also came and again - she was fine! She's very, very brave.

Really proud of her.


----------



## GMA100

Girl, You really have a way with the Mustangs! 
I'm 100% sure Nova is going to get placed extremely high in the show! If she's doing so good now what will it be like in July?!?!?
Now With Idaho is it 3 or 10 places? 
I'm not sure but For some reason I'm thinking it is 3.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

That's awesome!


----------



## Jan1975

Yesterday I read your whole thread about Rueger and today I discovered this one. I'm so excited to read about this new adventure! Can I just say you are very mature for your age and an amazing horsewoman?! Also, what does your mom think of mustangs in the house? :rofl:


----------



## Zexious

She is such a doll!
I missed where you decided on the name Nova /shot. I really need to do a better job of keeping up on people's journals. But I think it suits her! <3

She seems like she'll be a much easier break than the others. Or perhaps it's just your inherent talent shining through c;


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys! I think she's pretty awesome - and she's sure making it easy on me 

Today turned out to be a BEAUTIFUL day so we trailered out to an indoor arena about 5 minutes away. We played around for about an hour and a half, and she did perfectly. She was alert and looky - but she listened well. 

Really was just about as perfect as a first outing can go! We still have another session or two today and I'm hoping to get her saddled today (Muahaha). If not we'll for sure put the bareback pad on.

We have two/three more outings lined up for this week, so hopefully she will get plenty of exposure before the competition!



GMA100 said:


> Girl, You really have a way with the Mustangs!
> I'm 100% sure Nova is going to get placed extremely high in the show! If she's doing so good now what will it be like in July?!?!?
> Now With Idaho is it 3 or 10 places?
> I'm not sure but For some reason I'm thinking it is 3.


I'm hoping we do well, but at least I'll know we worked hard! It's three places, but everyone competing gets $100.



Jan1975 said:


> Yesterday I read your whole thread about Rueger and today I discovered this one. I'm so excited to read about this new adventure! Can I just say you are very mature for your age and an amazing horsewoman?! Also, what does your mom think of mustangs in the house?


Thanks for reading/following them - I love it when people follow these threads! And thank you for the compliment, it means more than you know!

My mom was in the kitchen when I brought Nova to the door and she just sighed and continued her work! They are getting used to it by now...hehe.



3rdTimestheCharm said:


> That's awesome!


Thank you, I'm pretty excited 



Zexious said:


> She seems like she'll be a much easier break than the others. Or perhaps it's just your inherent talent shining through c;


Since she's a yearling - I wont be getting on her anytime soon, but I did rest my leg on her back the other day and she was just like "Okay, cool." I think she'll be pretty easy (knock on wood).


----------



## Golden Horse

She is beautiful and you are obviously doing a great job with her, congrats.

I do have to ask though, usually advice is to do a couple of 15 minute sessions a day with yearlings, you seem to be spending so much time with her, are you in danger of 'flooding' her. I realize that you probably aren't 'training' all that time, but it just makes me a little uneasy..


----------



## Zexious

There I go, not articulating myself well again! Dx
When I say 'break' I use it as a bit of a catch all term--I was mostly meaning how quickly she seems to be accepting things. I hadn't even thought of saddle breaking yet, given her age.

I forget, are the BLMs halter broke when you get them?


----------



## CrossCountry

Golden Horse said:


> She is beautiful and you are obviously doing a great job with her, congrats.
> 
> I do have to ask though, usually advice is to do a couple of 15 minute sessions a day with yearlings, you seem to be spending so much time with her, are you in danger of 'flooding' her. I realize that you probably aren't 'training' all that time, but it just makes me a little uneasy..


For the first week or so I spent 10-15 minutes several times a day with her to allow her to figure things out. After that I let her tell me when she was becoming overloaded - I tested her boundaries to see where they were and then I stayed inside them. Over the past week I've pushed a little more and she hasn't told me that it's too much. 

I've been listening carefully to her, to see when she tells me something is too much - and so far I haven't reached that. When I work with her, sure it's 1.5 hours but only 20 - 25 minutes of that is actual work. The rest of the time it's exploring and walking around building confidence, or being brushed/tied.

I'm letting her tell me where her boundaries (including her time limits) are and so far she's been willing and happy to work. It's just her personality, she seems to enjoy being out and about rather than standing around for hours on end. I figure if anyone knows how long her attention span can last, it's her - so I listen to her.



Zexious said:


> There I go, not articulating myself well again! Dx
> When I say 'break' I use it as a bit of a catch all term--I was mostly meaning how quickly she seems to be accepting things. I hadn't even thought of saddle breaking yet, given her age.
> 
> I forget, are the BLMs halter broke when you get them?


Ahh I see! She is accepting everything (domestic life) extremely easily - she loves all the attention she gets. They aren't halter broke when you get them, but the BLM will put a halter (no lead rope) on for you to make it a bit easier. She was the easiest of all my mustangs to halter break, because she halter broke in about 3-4 fifteen minute sessions.


----------



## GMA100

That was so correct, Golden Horse, for a "normal" horse, but not with a mustang, with mustangs you have to really spend time doing "fun" stuff with them, taking walks, grooming, etc. if you don't.......well it might not go to well with them, the horse will get lazy and sluggish and find excuses for doing things. It sound's crazy but mustangs are SOOOOO smart you have to really be devoted and spend a lot of time working with them.
I don't know if you understand what I mean, maybe Cross Country can explain it better.
And don't get me wrong, this is not what you would usually do with a yearling, and I wouldn't say this unless I have experience training one. I usually spend and hour or two with my guy a day, maybe three...........


----------



## Golden Horse

GMA100 said:


> . It sound's crazy but mustangs are SOOOOO smart you have to really be devoted and spend a lot of time working with them.


Sorry I find it hard to believe that they are any 'smarter' than any other horse, so genes runs through all of them, and a baby is still a baby, needs time to sleep, play, learn and eat. Some of the learning comes from being good herd members, so once they are out with others that is also a learning experience.

BUT, I have ZERO experience of mustangs, but plenty of experience with young stock, and it still makes me just a little uncomfortable. 

I realize that I could well be wrong, so I'll shut up, and go away, having taken my right to express an opinion.
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## GMA100

I totally agree with you about being a baby and needing time to themselves, it is so important for them to learn from the herd, but with the EMM often times trainer's need to spend more time than normal with the horse to bond with it, as that is the main thing the judges are looking for. 
And I'm sorry if you think I'm trying to start an argument, so maybe I should be the one to shut up.


----------



## CrossCountry

I'm not sure GMA was implying that Mustangs are any smarter than other breeds, she was just saying they are very smart (which I have found to be true). I haven't worked with a ton of different breeds, but I have found they all have their own way of thinking! I don't believe any breed is "smarter" than another.

Golden Horse! You are ALWAYS welcome to share your opinion, especially on this thread! You give such great advice, and you know - I learn from trial and error. You help me see what I can improve upon, and what I might be doing wrong - along with all the other comments on this thread. I enjoy reading your responses and they keep me on my toes so that I can see what I can do better. I completely agree that babies need to be babies, and she has a lot of time to do just that! But in order to succeed in this competition, she needs to be able to handle a small work load - which she is doing beautifully! If (and when) she lets me know something is too much, I'll take a step back and work on something she already has mastered. So far, I haven't gone past that boundary.

So far I have found that she enjoys exploring and working more than standing around doing nothing. I make sure to listen to her, as she knows best when something is too much. I'm not sure what else to say, as I've now explained my stance, but both Golden Horse and GMA - Please don't stop sharing your opinions because they help me SO much.


----------



## CrossCountry

Considering we didn't do any work the past two days, I think today went AWESOME!

Last session consisted of saddling and clipping her brand. She saddled like an old broke horse, and had no reaction while walking around. She also was perfectly fine for her ears to be clipped - it just tickled a little! My week 1-3 checklist is complete. 

What a great day.


----------



## Zexious

^That freeze brand is so striking against her chestnut!

I know this may be an unfair question, but out of the three you've worked with so far, do you have a favorite? c;


----------



## GMA100

Thanks Cross Country! that's exactly what I mean't. 
And if anyone ever thinks I am over stepping my boundaries please tell me. 
Golden Horse, You have taught me a lot about everything, on other people's threads and whatever, I always want to hear everyone's opinion on anything I post, so Please don't feel offended over what I said.


----------



## CrossCountry

Just got home from school and Nova was napping. I had to get her some lunch anyways, so I decided to try and pet her. She kept on snoring and let me love all over her. I consider this a big milestone because they are most vulnerable when they are lying down, so it was nice to see she trusted me!

She'll finish lunch and get a short work session tonight because the wind is crazy today (and I hate wind.)

BONUS;
She has a bit of a goopy eye, is there anything I should be doing? It seems like a bit of irritation, but if there is concern I can have a vet come look. No cough or wheezing, just a goopy eye.



Zexious said:


> I know this may be an unfair question, but out of the three you've worked with so far, do you have a favorite? c;


I've thought about this question a lot over the last day and I don't think I do have a favorite. Nova has been my favorite to train, just because she's been so easy. Rueger was my first mustang, so he has a special place in my heart! Asher was the most rewarding to train because he was so inward, that when he started to trust - it was amazing. I guess I don't have a favorite, but I love them all because of their individual quirks.


----------



## CrossCountry

We hit a little speed bump today! She decided she didn't want to pick up her back feet, but kick out slightly (not aggressively or anything, just annoyed) - so we had a come to jesus about kicking and in the process she stepped on my toe! Poo. It was a complete accident on her part, but it hurt VERY bad. I'm glad I had on my boots or I couldn't imagine what my toe would look like.

Either way we ended on a good note and got over the little speed bump! Just a first of many to come I'm sure  

Added in a picture of my toe (sorry for the grossness, but look how blue it is! CRAZY) and a picture of Nova being slightly disappointed hehe. Other than the back leg speed bump, she did great! We explored the barn a bit and hung out in a stall to eat some hay.

Lazy day, hopefully the wind dies out tonight.


----------



## Zexious

^Eeep! 
Looks like you might be losing your leetle toenail!
But glad to hear you were easily able to overcome your little roadblock! I am so in awe of your skills!

She is such a sweetie <3
How's her eye doing?


----------



## Katstica

Ouch! Hope you don't loose your toenail. Same thing happened to me a few months ago, a new toenail grew in under the old one, but it's now lumpy and malformed. At least it actually grew back though, haha
Nova looking good now that all the crazy tufts are gone! Very cute little mare


----------



## CrossCountry

My nail is well on it's way to falling off! Ugh - it hurts SO bad.

Nova and I had a good session yesterday, we learned to lunge. She actually had some spunk and it was fun to see her run and buck. I haven't worked on respect with her much, other than the basics (no walking over me, no pushing, biting, etc.) so we're going to have a small session about respect tonight. We're going back to refine/perfect the basics.

My foot is hurting so bad I haven't been doing long sessions because I can hardly walk.


----------



## myperuvianpaso

I love reading these, but none of the pictures are showing up on my computer for some reason! So disappointing, I really want to see what she looks like.


----------



## CrossCountry

Trailering out to a barrel race today! It's at the same place where we will be showing in July, so hopefully it all goes well!



myperuvianpaso said:


> I love reading these, but none of the pictures are showing up on my computer for some reason! So disappointing, I really want to see what she looks like.


Hopefully they fix the picture problem soon!! Let me know if you want me to send you pictures through PM.


----------



## CrossCountry

Second (and third) outing went FANTASTIC. Couldn't have asked for any better than what she gave me. We had a few "eek" moments, but she recovered beautifully. We went to the horse park and watched a show (with 50+ horses, trailers, vendors, children running, music blasting, tractors spraying the ground, and the announcer speaking through an overhead speaker - aka a ton of new stuff) and just explored around, and then we stopped by my grandma's subdivision and met a few new people along with exploring a new place - and once again she did perfectly! She was so sweet to my grandma, and it made my grandma's day when she came to visit!

Good outing, and we had fun. She's settled in for the night with some hay and is happy as can be. It's late now, and my phone just died, so I will post pictures in the morning!


----------



## KigerQueen

well its well past morning...


----------



## CrossCountry

Whoops! Sorry for the late update!

Yesterday was great, today was even better! Today's sessions consisted of working in the arena, and desensitizing. We started out with a tying and grooming session, which she thoroughly enjoyed! Moved to the arena and worked on lunging. She decided she needed to get her hooligans out, BUT she stayed in the circle and was still listening and respectful, so I allowed her to be a silly kid for a few minutes. It paid off because she lunged BEAUTIFULLY at the end. 
When I got that beautiful circle each way like I was hoping for, we ended with the lunging and moved on. We worked on the bridge, teeter totter and pedestal and accomplished all those within minutes. So we worked on trotting over poles and weaving poles - done, check! We worked on backing and pivoting, which we are not fantastic at - but we got a few good turns so we moved on.

Finally I decided to try her at jumping barrels. Well...She took to it like a fish to water. She loved it and figured out what I was asking within minutes. She was relaxed and is a beautiful jumper.

We moved back to the round pen and worked with different objects for desensitization. We hung up a curtain, flags, pool noodles and a tarp all around her pen. She got nervous for a second and then decided she was more curious than scared. She immediately walked up to and onto the tarp and started eating it. Not too scary. I waved the flags all around her and those weren't scary at all. The pool noodles were a little scary, but she soon figured out they give good scratches. All in all, she wasn't scared of anything we threw at her. To end the day she got sprayed down - her second bath! Didn't love it, but didn't hate it as much as last time.

Great day, and we have accomplished so much. We are signed up for a small show this coming saturday, and there is a fun night this tuesday so we are going to get much more experience this coming week! Last few pictures are from the horse park, and my grandma's subdivision.

*Also, I would be liking your posts - but the like button is not working. Sad *


----------



## Mulefeather

Such a cute girl! Good luck at your show(s)


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

You're doing great with her!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I've been following this thread for a week or so now. Nova is beautiful, and seems so willing!

You're doing an awesome job with her, and I can't wait to see how your show turns out.

A lot of the pics aren't showing up for me either.


----------



## karliejaye

Nova is a REALLY nice looking filly. You can really get a sense of how she'll mature in that pic by the Idaho Horse Park entrance.


----------



## GMA100

She sure is pretty! Have you decided if you are going to reassign her?


----------



## egrogan

karliejaye said:


> Nova is a REALLY nice looking filly. You can really get a sense of how she'll mature in that pic by the Idaho Horse Park entrance.


Was just thinking the same thing. She looks so slicked up and curious about her surroundings, and her body looks nice and balanced.


----------



## CrossCountry

Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK GMA! I know the competition starts tomorrow, but I suspect you'll be moving him in today? I'm so excited for you, and I can't wait to hear how you and Asher do! Keep us updated, yes?

Good luck, you're going to do great.


----------



## GMA100

Thanks! Yes we are here. We went to practice for the first two classes twice today, the first time was great he did everything just about perfect........but the second time went terrible, he was distacted by a horse that was constantly nickering. And we had to really work hard on that, he has never reared before but he did and of course I corrected him which seemed to have helped. finally it got to where I could handle him and get him to do stuff. One thing I learned is don't take him to an arena full of other horses! It goes awful!
I'm sure I won't get placed as there is a lot of other youth that are A LOT better than Asher is. 
But good news there is only 17 youth max that I know of that are coming so maybe just maybe I can get tenth place.


----------



## Zexious

Pics are working for me 

I'm so pleased to hear what a productive day you had <3 You never cease to impress me!
Best of luck this weekend--be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## CrossCountry

First show is in about 9 hours! We're doing a trail class, and possibly a halter and showmanship class too. I haven't signed up for the halter or showmanship, but I might tomorrow. Really excited to see how she does. It's an all breed show, but it consists of mostly registered stock (aka judges favorites) so I'm not expecting much. 

But who knows? Maybe they will think Nova is exceptional - like I do. And no matter what it will be a good outing for her 

I'll update you after the show!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Awesome. Good luck at your show!


----------



## CrossCountry

First show - complete.

We arrived around 8 a.m. and the class didn't start until 9:45ish. We had a while to explore, so we lunged in an arena, walked through cones, played on a dirt pile and spent some time standing around watching a halter class. Let me tell you this... She stepped off that trailer like she had been at this property her whole life. She was calm and focused, no whinnying like there has been at the other outings! This is BY FAR the best outing we've had, and the calmest she's been at a new property.

I considered signing up for the halter and showmanship classes, but I didn't. We did stand and watch them for quite a while, so still got some good experience in. We explored a bit and then I sat in the car with her hanging in the window. She was great at just standing and resting - I love that. At 9:30 the judge came over and I walked the course (no horses allowed) and figured out the pattern. It was extremely simple, which I was thankful for because I wanted to start easy at her first show! You trotted a weave pattern, trotted over the poles of a box, trotted through an L shaped chute and then walked over four ground poles, a bridge and then opened and came through a left push gate. Easy peasy! There wasn't anything scary to Nova, she rocked it! Our only mistake in the pattern was breaking gait when weaving a few poles. I slowed down so she was like "okay mom, you're walking so I'm supposed to walk?" So it was completely my fault. I had to slow down a bit because of the sharp turns, which in turn made her slow down with me - which is usually what she's supposed to do! She did so great! Hopped onto the bridge with no hesitation, and went through the gate perfectly. Everything was perfect! So happy. 

We waited for the other class to finish and then they announced the placings. Nova got 2nd place out of 7 competitors! 2nd!! For her first show! WOOHOO! So proud of this little filly. We got lots of compliments today and I couldn't be prouder. She was a good ambassador for her breed today. I honestly couldn't have asked for more.

(I'm having some issues with pictures, so I uploaded them like this. This may also fix the "not seeing pictures" problem?)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbsup: :clap:

Great job, NOVA AND CROSSCOUNTRY!!!!!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

YES! Congrats!!!


----------



## Drifting

That's awesome, what a nice little mare! You two make a great pair


----------



## Tazzie

I'm late to the party, but congratulations!! She's an awesome little filly!


----------



## Mulefeather

She is coming along so well! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## karliejaye

I was about to write that I think you lucked out with Nova, but I think the bigger factor is that you are developing into a great horse trainer. You have instilled quiet confidence in her and are helping her blossom into an exceptional mare. Give yourself a big pat on the back!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Amazing! This has gotten me really considering trying to do this once I can get my own horse. At the very least I'd like to adopt one of these mustangs. Thanks for the inspiration.

PS @CrossCountry how DID you post those pictures?


----------



## GMA100

Great job with Nova's first show!!!!! 
Asher and I did not get placed but I don't even care, it wasn't so much for a ribbon, it was a awesome learning experience, I learned SOOOOO much in 100 days. 
There was a lot of people that wanted me to reassign him to them, of course I didn't or maybe it was I couldn't. The main thing I learned was NEVER EVER have a horse on a strict schedule!! It is a NIGHTMARE once the schedule gets messed up. At home I had him where he got fed at 8:00 AM, and let out to pasture then he got worked with from 10:00 to 11:30 AM, set out to pasture again and so on all through out the day. never again will I do that!!!
I won't start him with riding him for quite a while yet, but I did sit on his back after we got home. He was AWESOME!!! Better than some horses I've seen. he stood there and was sooo calm, quiet, and had his brains on him.


----------



## CrossCountry

Big weekend coming up! Will update when it's all over, I'm hoping everything goes well.


----------



## CrossCountry

We may have a problem, please keep Nova in your prayers.


----------



## GMA100

Oh No!! 
I'll be praying for her.


----------



## karliejaye

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Me too, praying for you both!

I hope your sweet girl is okay.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Oh no! Praying for her.


----------



## KigerQueen

is all ok? prayers her way!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yes, update please!!


----------



## If Wishes

Please let us know CrossCountry. You and your sweet girl are in my thoughts.


----------



## GMA100

Yes, please update. I've been thinking of nova the last few days.


----------



## Tazzie

Just come on and yikes!! Update?? Pretty please?


----------



## CrossCountry

Tonight is my graduation, so I'll have to update after. Everything is fine, the vet came out today and no immediate action is needed.

Will go more into detail later - but our busy weekend was a total success!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Thank goodness!!

Congrats on graduation. Look forward to hearing the whole story.


----------



## GMA100

Congrats on the graduation!! 
So glad Nova is fine.
Looking forward to the update!


----------



## If Wishes

Thank goodness. Was very worried there for a while.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Congrats for graduation.


I was worried about Nova, thank goodness she's okay. Give us your update on her as soon as you can!


----------



## CrossCountry

This is going to turn into several posts, so bear with me. 

Our busy weekend started out on Wednesday the 18th. We were working on all our obstacles, and Nova decided to be a turd. She was being disrespectful and just ****ed off, so we had a lesson in respect. She cleaned up her act, but by the end she was sweaty so I decided to bathe her. She did VERY well with her bath, so I finished and went to get her some dinner. As I was walking out of the pen she decided to roll (which is totally fine) but she rolled INTO the fence panels. She tried for a minute to get up, but soon realized she was stuck, and gave up. I tried to push her feet back into the pen (so they weren't between the panels), but it wasn't working. I called for my mom to come help me, and I walked into the pen. I talked to Nova, and she kept calm while I worked on getting her unstuck. My mom ended up pushing her feet through the panels, while I grabbed a back and front foot. I rolled her over and she got up. Luckily, she seemed to be fine, and I brushed her off and fed her dinner. All turned out fine, but could have easily been a disaster.










Thursday, May 19th; I fed her breakfast and headed to my last day of high school ever (woohoo). When I came home I pulled her out of her pen to work with her. I immediately was met with a huge, tender swelling over her umbilical area. UGH. I showed my parents and the first thought that came to mind was an umbilical hernia. We couldn't feel any bowel stuck, but we called the vet and he said he would come out on Monday. We worked on the basics and she did great with everything. I decided it would be an easy day so I turned her out to pasture. I then brought her in for dinner a few hours later.










On the 20th the farrier came out. It was a nasty, stormy day and Nova was prancy and spooking at everything, and so were the other horses. Luckily once we were at the hitching post she decided to be a complete ANGEL. She stood perfectly, and got all four feet trimmed and rasped in a matter of minutes. The farrier loved her, and she did the best out of any of our horses that day. Her hooves have good angles, and our farrier didn't see anything to be concerned about. We asked about the swelling under her belly, and he agreed that it was most likely a hernia.


























More in the next post.


----------



## CrossCountry

May 21st; Nova participated in her first parade! We arrived 2 1/2 hours early to settle in, and she stepped off of the trailer like a pro. As we were walking around & exploring this car drove up to us. The man inside explained that his wife loves horses, and looks forward to the parade every year - and then asked if we could take Nova to his house and let his wife meet her. I figured Nova was calm and had settled in well, so why not? We walked over to the house and his wife was ecstatic! She brought out their kids and they all loved on her. Nova just slept through it all and let the little ones hug and pet her, she was an angel! They were the sweetest family, and after visiting for a while, we headed back to the trailer. We spent the next hour and a half decorating Nova. She had on her four red SMB boots, ribbons, bows & glitter. She looked SO cute. We also had the chance to meet another youth EMM girl, and she was so nice! It was fun to hang out with her for a while - and we walked the parade together. Her horse was adorable and did really well. Nova walked the parade like a professional, and had no hesitations or spooks! She was calm and took everything in stride. The last 1/4 mile we got rained and hailed on which neither of us appreciated, but we survived! It was a perfect first parade, and I couldn't have asked Nova to do any better. 













































May 22nd; I turned 18 and had my birthday/graduation party which prevented me from working with Nova. She was out in pasture all day, and she thoroughly enjoyed that. She met a few new people, and enjoyed the scratches.

May 23rd; I graduated (yay!) and the vet came out. SURPRISE! Nova has an umbilical hernia. It's small and the vet is going to see if it will close up by itself. He wants us to irritate (rub) it everyday to see if it closes. No surgery is required unless it grows, but he wants us to keep a close eye on it because it can have bowel slip through, and if that happens Nova will be in trouble (could kill her if it's bad enough, and would at least mean a big surgery to replace/resect the bowel). While he was out, I mentioned her runny eyes and noticed her left eyelid was really swollen. He sedated her and flushed her lacrimal duct. It was really interesting to see him thread this tube up her lacrimal duct and then see the water come out her eye, so weird. She slept through it all and her eyes have been a little less runny, but he did mention that it could just be allergies.










May 24th; I got.... A TATTOO! It's Rueger's brand and is on my left rib. It was uncomfortable to get, but not unbearable. I love it.










May 25th (today); We had a colic scare with Nova. I had just taken her to the arena to work through all our obstacles and she laid down almost immediately. I got her up and brushed her off, I though it was weird but we kept working. A few minutes later she laid down again and rolled. I got her up quickly and then she started biting at her sides. I freaked out - checked her hernia, gum color and listened for gut sounds. Her hernia was fine, gum color was fine and she had bowel sounds. I still freaked out (I was, and still am a little stressed, so I didn't need her to colic on top of everything else). I called my parents out and they were like "let's wait and see" which I took personally and I put her back in her pen to watch her. She pooped and passed gas almost immediately, and still here I was freaking out. I called the vet and left a message, but still no reply. Nova seems 100% fine now, and I'll call again in the morning because I don't want to mess around with colic. (I have a picture of her laying down, because I thought it was weird that she laid down - so I snapped a picture for proof.)










It was a pretty crazy week. Thank you all for the prayers, and sorry I kept you on edge for so long!


----------



## GMA100

WOW!!! sounds like you have been pretty busy the last while!

I saw a post on the Idaho EMM facebook page about Venture going on a parade, then it said they met you, and your filly Nova was SOOOOO calm and quiet. It even had a pic of you two. 
I just know you are going to get the blue ribbon! You really have a way with horses. 
Have you ever thought of becoming a TIP trainer?


----------



## CrossCountry

Stopped by D&B and picked up some SandRid (mostly for my piece of mind). 

@GMA; It's definitely been very busy! I saw that post too, so nice of them to post it!

Thank you for the compliments, it means much more than you know!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Well even with everything, at least she's okay. I can't wait to see what great things you two do in the future once you get past this bumpy area. 


I've fallen in love with this little girl, thanks for sharing with us! <3


----------



## tinaev

She is quite a horse and you are doing a great job with her. She's very lucky. 

I'm glad to hear that the health scares haven't been too serious so far.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Where did you pick her up at? I'm curious. I know there's a Wild Mustang Rescue program in Oklahoma City, only couple hours away from me. The whole program has me very interested. I think most of us have seen the movie, "Wild Horse, Wild Ride." I love that film. And the more and more I read about Mustangs, the more I want to adopt one. Perhaps you would be the best person I can talk to and advise me on the subject. I'm really impressed with you young lady. That's saying something. I'm an old fart that doesn't impress easily. And I can tell by looking at Nova that she's going to shine up like a new penny. Inside and out. As a lover of Mustangs and their heritage, really appreciate what you're doing. Who knows, when I go to adopt a horse a few years from now, I might be making a bid on one that you've trained. (So long as I don't see the trainer bidding on it that is, I wouldn't do that.)


----------



## CrossCountry

Once again, she put herself in a disastrous position. She should be dead but she isn't, actually she seems perfectly alright. I was in the house and she was running around and playing in pasture and she decided to try and clear the gate. She bent it entirely and didn't clear it, did a flip and should have broke her neck. I'm so upset that she continues to put herself in positions like this. 

I should be happy that she's alright, and I am - but I can't stand worrying about her every hour of everyday. I don't know what to do.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy [email protected] I am glad she is ok!!

Hopefully that taught her that trying to jump things is a BAD idea.


----------



## KigerQueen

she is about 2 now right? yeah thats about when they hit the fearless self destructive stage. just look back on a certain appy gelding on here (hint his name is stryder XD).


----------



## Cherrij

Our pinto gelding is almost five, and out of boredom/jealousy/whatnot - choose the suitable one, he seems to enjoy destroying things. For some reason he crashed the lunge line gate at the arena today, brought down a fence post.. big sturdy one.. And ran around like mad, forgetting how to get back out to the others.. 

Then again he jumped 160 cm fence (not clearing it, crashing down) when he was left alone and wanted to be with his buddy mare.. 

I hope Nova stops all this madness and you have the best results


----------



## KigerQueen

soooo update?


----------



## CrossCountry

Sorry for not updating! It's been a busy few weeks, but now everything is done and I can focus on training. Only a few major things to update you guys about, so I'll go in chronological order.

June 4th; We signed up to help with an Idaho Mustang demo! We arrived early in the morning to set up and then we stood around waiting for the demo to start. Nova did so well, she loved all the people and was a great ambassador for the breed. She got a little bored and started diving for the grass, which was annoying - but she got over it and recovered nicely! We watched a cattle drive and talked to a lot of people about the Extreme Mustang Makeover, and it was just a really great day! We have a lot of people who are coming to support us at the makeover, and it was so nice to meet everyone. Nova did great and it went really well - super proud of her!

Still June 4th; We were driving home from the demo and I had mentioned to my mom that I really wanted to take Nova into this river that we pass a lot. We were passing it on the way home, and suddenly my mom turns around and pulls down to the river. I unloaded Nova and we went "swimming"! She hardly hesitated to get in and thoroughly enjoyed the water! We swam around for 20 minutes and just enjoyed the cool water, it was a really nice finish to a hot day.

_More in next post.._


----------



## CrossCountry

June 5th - June 10th; I left for Oregon on a trip and I was gone until last night. I signed Nova and I up for a trail challenge on the 11th (today). 


Today - June 11th; As exhausted as I am - we still went! (Currently running on fumes, but I will get some sleep tonight hopefully!) I wasn't expecting much, and this course is set up to scare the living daylights out of the horses, so I was a little worried - but she did great! 3 or 4 spooks, and she calmed down beautifully. The course we did was set up like this -

1. Walk through logs/brush, turn right.
2. Enter gate/walk through gate - DON'T let your horse eat the hay (<- surprisingly hard, she reached for it but didn't eat it!)
3. Walk to mailbox, sidepass left over pole to mailbox, grab fluffy pink bear from mailbox, show to judge, place back in and sidepass to the left.
4. Walk over bridge, stop halfway and wave to judge, continue.
5. Walk through car wash (big shed like thing with pool noodles, cut up tarp, stuffed animals, etc. placed in it.)
6. Walk through scary stumps (had a mirror, animal hide, wolf cutout placed all over the stumps)
7. Trot to teeter totter and go over it.
8. Walk to outhouse, open it and grab kleenex, wave it to judge, keep hold of kleenex
9. Walk a full 360 around garbage can and throw away kleenex. 
10. Walk to rocks and weave through them.
11. Walk through "L" ditch, back out of "L" ditch.
12. Walk over balance beams. (1' wide logs placed in an L shape)
13. To the finish line!

There were items placed all over everything (stuffed animals, fake deer, geese, tarps, umbrellas, balloons, balls, etc), and it is a course meant to test your horses limits. At the beginning, it was pretty scary for her, but by the second half of the course she wasn't so tense and did everything I asked of her! We hesitated a lot on several things, and had a few skitters forwards - but she tried her heart out and we completed every obstacle! I was a little disappointed in how spooky she was, but my mom said we looked fantastic - and in the video, we don't look as bad as I thought we did! It actually went VERY well.

I suppose it went EXTREMELY well because....WE PLACED 1ST! (Out of 4 or 5 horses!) So proud!

_More in next post.._


----------



## CrossCountry

Also today (June 11th); We had a nice evening, so we worked on all our stuff. I just have some cute pictures to share so I thought I'd make another post. Not much new, but she's coming along great! 

Very, very proud of this girl.


----------



## CrossCountry

Also, I rode a Fjord in Oregon - SO COOL. (Last post for tonight, I promise!)


----------



## SorrelHorse

Where in Oregon were you?

I am a native born and raised there, but I have never taken horses to the beach. Looks like it's a great spot wherever you were. Were you on the south part of the coast or the northern? I was thinking about going to Brookings.

I love this little filly you have - She is a very well put together little thing!


----------



## CrossCountry

SorrelHorse said:


> Where in Oregon were you?
> 
> I am a native born and raised there, but I have never taken horses to the beach. Looks like it's a great spot wherever you were. Were you on the south part of the coast or the northern? I was thinking about going to Brookings.
> 
> I love this little filly you have - She is a very well put together little thing!


That's awesome you were raised in Oregon, it's a pretty state! We were in Seaside/Astoria/Newport area. It was very fun to take them to the beach, a good experience for sure!

I've never been to Brookings, but from the pictures on google - it looks absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for the compliment about Nova, I also think she's pretty well put together!


----------



## KigerQueen

looks like you have a talented jumper on your hands. but i think you knew that from last month lol!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I'm drawn to these mustangs every time I see them. I'm not afraid of them, but find myself more cautious. Does that make sense? The only two times I've ever seen one face to face I sat away from them and just watched them awhile. I can't even tell you why I love them, why I am drawn to them. I could spend hours sitting off a distance away from a herd of them and just use my camera all day. And be perfectly content. I would buy one of these in a heartbeat if I could find someone to spend more than 100 days training it. It would need a little more training to spend time around my crazy crew. Loud, wired, sudden noises is a normal around here. Just something in my gut that says these animals would make one heck of a herd leader in the tiny herd I plan on obtaining later, once my horse education is more advanced.

Love your thread.. glued to it!


----------



## KigerQueen

there are plenty or TIP programs were you can adopt one. you can pick one out, adopt it and it will go straight to the TIP (training incentive program) trainer for gentling, halter breaking and possible saddle training.


----------



## karliejaye

By those scores, looks like you and Nova did AMAZING! Congratulations.


----------



## Mulefeather

Great job on the trail course!! I can't wait to see how you both do in the Makeover. 

Kyleen, I would also recommend the TIP program, especially if you can find a trainer who can help you learn about mustangs and how they think. They are great horses and I think that they will continue to become more and more popular as time goes on.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

One side of the fence I've people telling me mustangs are no good. Other side of the fence is people singing their praises. One person says with the right training and right precautions, they're the best horses ever. Another says another thing.. One person says they're dangerous beyond all hope. Another says it depends on the horse. And the next one says it all depends on the training. One person says a breeds temperament matters. Another person says breed doesn't matter it all depends on the individual horse. My head is swimming. If it's true that breed does not matter, then it shouldn't matter if its a mustang. 

I'd be willing to do that, Mule. I'd so be willing to go and get one of these mustangs, have a VERY experienced trainer work with it. Get the medical care it needs after its gentled down a bit.. Get a good fierier out, have its feet done.. Then soon as my vet said the horse was good to go, let my trainer all over that horse until it was as gentle as a newborn kitten. Then, once trained, take all my receipts, bills, expenses on that horse, and sell it off to a really good owner for only the cost of what I put into the horse. I'd do it over and over and over again, just to see some of these mustangs into good homes. And in the process, perhaps people might feel more comfortable adopting them, because they would've been in training for more than 100 days. Knowing me, I'd go and fall in love with one of them and keep it. >.<


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kyleen Drake said:


> One side of the fence I've people telling me mustangs are no good. Other side of the fence is people singing their praises. One person says with the right training and right precautions, they're the best horses ever. Another says another thing.. One person says they're dangerous beyond all hope. Another says it depends on the horse. And the next one says it all depends on the training. One person says a breeds temperament matters. Another person says breed doesn't matter it all depends on the individual horse. My head is swimming. If it's true that breed does not matter, then it shouldn't matter if its a mustang.


This is true of ANY breed, not just mustangs. People around my area look down their noses at me because I have a draft cross. They've got fancy-bred QHs and Arabs. Sorry, wouldn't trade my guy for the world. But, I get that draft crosses are not for everyone. My first horse was a crazy Arab/NSH cross (NSH or National Show Horse is half Arab and half Saddlebred). Everyone thought he was worthless, but I loved him. 

Don't let anyone talk you into or out of a breed, simply because they don't like them. We had a mustang at our old barn who was a sweet horse. There's a mustang/QH mare at our current barn who is gentle as a lamb. Yes, they can be a bit more of a handful if they're pulled off the range and gentled. Younger or green ones aren't going to make anywhere near a beginner's horse. A nice, older, broke one, though, can be an amazing partner.


----------



## Mulefeather

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This is true of ANY breed, not just mustangs. People around my area look down their noses at me because I have a draft cross. They've got fancy-bred QHs and Arabs. Sorry, wouldn't trade my guy for the world. But, I get that draft crosses are not for everyone. My first horse was a crazy Arab/NSH cross (NSH or National Show Horse is half Arab and half Saddlebred). Everyone thought he was worthless, but I loved him.
> 
> Don't let anyone talk you into or out of a breed, simply because they don't like them. We had a mustang at our old barn who was a sweet horse. There's a mustang/QH mare at our current barn who is gentle as a lamb. Yes, they can be a bit more of a handful if they're pulled off the range and gentled. Younger or green ones aren't going to make anywhere near a beginner's horse. A nice, older, broke one, though, can be an amazing partner.



Too true. I've heard so many mule and donkey myths that I don't even know if I'm living on the same planet as some of these people. Someone also tried to tell me that Haflingers were a rare breed the other day - they're all over the place out here. My instructor has gotten most of hers for less than $500. 

People love what they love, and some people are way too willing to share their breed prejudices, too. The best breed for a novice owner is "Broke".


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I found one of these really good TIP trainers, one that has videos all over YouTube. She's talking to me on Facebook about a Mustang she's grooming / training. She says six months would be about the right time to make a Mustang nearly "bomb proof", not that I really like that term but it's at least one we all can relate to and understand what each other means.


----------



## KigerQueen

there is one thing i LOVE about mustangs. they are the cleanest slate for training and they try so hard. our mustang tries so hard. once the saddle in on he knows its time to work, and he was like that from day one. on face book look for the group called happy mustangs. they show the good and the bad but they all love their mustangs.


----------



## CrossCountry

Love the discussion!! I think it would be fun to be a TIP trainer, maybe in the future!

Nova has another vet appointment tomorrow. Has been tilting her head and grinding her teeth, not sure what's going on - hopefully we'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

just one of the reasons why I love mustangs..... only one in many... the history..


----------



## GMA100

Woohoo on the show!! 
Hopefully Nova is alright, she's already had enough trouble in the last while. 


@Kyleen Drake It's awesome you got in hold of a TIP trainer! They have lots of valuable information.
I met the TIP trainer who was known for training the most mustangs in 2015, she trained 50!!!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah I had been messaging a lot of them on YouTube, trying to get one of them to talk to me. It seems they're all pretty busy so was pretty happy with this one girl taking a minute to stop and talk to me for a bit.


----------



## CrossCountry

Nova is in impeccable health! Good news is that the head tilt/toss is nothing neurological - bad news is that it's probably teething baby behavior (aka unfixable until she grows out of it)! Were going to get her teeth filed down a bit after the competition, as the vet said it could wait until then. Other good news is that they absolutely adored her! She was such a good girl at the vet, let them poke and prod her with no reactions at all! Even in his report he says "nice mannered baby"! 

So all is good - no worries about her dying anytime soon. She got the big girl saddle thrown on yesterday and she actually seemed to like it more than the little nasty colt starting saddle! She looks adorable in it, and it actually doesn't fit too bad!

We're coming along well with training with only 44 days left until the competition! Our freestyle is 95% planned, and I so badly want to share the theme with you guys, but it's top secret (according to my parents). Really excited about this girl, and no matter what happens at the competition - I'm still SO proud of Nova. I couldn't have asked for a better horse!


----------



## GMA100

Ok, so I had to giggle about your "top secret"! 
Can't you at least give us a hint? Although I do have to say that it IS fun keeping so many people in suspense! 

So glad she's ok.
You must be a good trainer for the vet to say that!! 

How many youth are competing this time? Hopefully it's not too many!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I think it might be really cute to teach her the hat trick.. I haven't seen that one yet in any of the challenges.. Looks like a quick and easy trick to teach her. I know I'm gonna try it.


----------



## CrossCountry

Aaaanndd the stress is officially hitting me. I feel like I have so much to do, but not enough time. 

But here's a cute picture of Nova eating her ball!


----------



## CrossCountry

36 days until the competition! 

Nova and I have been working hard to get everything thrown together, and the good news is - WE HAVE A FREESTYLE ROUTINE! It's completely laid out and we have 80% of the props completed. My costume is done, and Nova's is 90% done! We need to paint props and finish a few touch-ups, but we might actually make it to the competition. We've been working on trail obstacles too (pivot, bridge, trot circles, weaving, backing, etc.) and I think we're on the verge of getting it right. We'll be trailering out to a few arenas this week and taking obstacles with us, so she knows that even though we're somewhere new - they are the same obstacles! 

I need to go buy a new halter and lead rope for the competition - I'm thinking a black rope halter looks best on Nova so that's what I'll go with. I also need to buy a new show shirt (just a button up western style one), what color would look nice with Nova? For a cowboy hat would white look best or some other color? My old one is getting too small.

Things are coming together! 

Also GMA, here's your hint...:wink: (If any of you think you know it, please don't post here - PM me and we can talk about it! We're really trying to keep the theme hush hush so nobody will take it!)


----------



## Rain Shadow

Oh I think I'm seeing a trend with Ruger's old costume


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Oh I could just hug your neck for doing this! I'm really excited for the both of you! Going to have someone taking a video?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think a turquoise/aqua shirt with a white hat would look amazing with Nova's chestnut coat.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky blue or magenta


----------



## GMA100

She is too stinkin cute!!! 
Can't wait till the competition, you two will be amazing! Make sure you have videos of ALL the classes. 

I think a turquoise shirt and a white hat will look awesome!


----------



## CrossCountry

We randomly decided to go to a show this morning and participate in a few classes! I (again) had no expectations - just wanted the experience but we came home having placed in every class! 

We arrived around 8:30 and our first class was at 8:40! It was an "all breed halter" class and I have never participated in a halter class! Happened really fast and I didn't know I would be participating in it, and had no idea what I was doing- so we placed 4th out of 5 (still proud because we had no warm up time or introduction time and we still didn't come in last!) We literally hopped out of the trailer and participated in our first class! She did very well and stood nicely so I couldn't ask for much more! 

Our second class was an in hand trail class and we placed FIRST (out of 7)! I wasn't expecting that either! Everything went well but she hesitated to get on the bridge but did after a little bit of coaxing! We didn't break gait either - our trotting circles paid off! 

Our third class was a trail freestyle where I ran around like a chicken with its head cut off! I didn't know I was in this class until it was my turn so I came up with stuff on the spot - it worked out well because we placed 2nd (out of 5)! We pivoted a box, went through a gate, over a bridge and showcased our sidepassing!

Overall a good day!! Couldn't have asked for her to do any better.


----------



## CrossCountry

Also here's a cute picture of Nova tying and being a goof at the show today! (My phone only lets me post one picture at a time.)


----------



## Tracer

Y'know, I bet there were people there who prepared long and hard and didn't expect to get beaten by a green, baby mustang!


----------



## karliejaye

You have put such an amazing foundation on Nova! I can hardly wait for the big show!


----------



## Mulefeather

You really should do some sort of essay/writeup synopsis for everything when this is all said and done, and send it to the Extreme Mustang people - I'm sure they'd love to see an example of how awesome and naturally talented mustangs can be with just a little training


----------



## CrossCountry

Nova and I went and played around at an arena last night! We ran a few patterns in-hand and practiced for our handling and conditioning class, also ran through a little trail set up that they have. Everybody thought she was super cute and well behaved for being a baby! We got lots of compliments! Everything is going well with exactly *1 month until the competition*! :hide:

I'm in the process of convincing myself there's no need to stress. I've done what I can and I will continue to train until there is no time left! She is my biggest prize, so no matter what happens - I am proud of what we have accomplished.

Everybody thought she was super cute and well behaved for being a baby!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

She looks so grown up! <3


I'm glad you placed so well in the show and you're right, there's no need to stress. You've got this.


----------



## GMA100

Awe! She's cute! 
You right, the best prize, is the horse.?


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Great work! Can't wait for the big show. She'll be great!


----------



## CrossCountry

Had a rough night tonight! I don't know if the stress is getting to me (which in turn goes to her) but ugh it was very rough. She destroyed our sidepassing boxes (cardboard boxes painted to go with our freestyle - about 15 hrs of painting into those..) and had a TOTAL freakout which in turn made me have a total freakout and ugh we just egged each other on. Could have gone so much better but I lost my head.

I'm so stressed, maybe a good nights sleep will help. All I know is I'm not going back out until my head is on straight. Still working on convincing myself it's fun not stressful...(it is fun just had a rough rough day.)


----------



## CrossCountry

Had an early session this morning and it went MUCH better. I was more under control and so was she. I think we were just feeding off of each others energy last night! We completed everything we needed to in 20 minutes (compared to over an hour last night). She was back to my sweet sleepy Nova this morning, we'll see what this evening holds.

Oh and also, it's July! (AKA competition month!!)


----------



## GMA100

It does seem that the last month is the hardest. 
Even if it seems like a losing battle, you usually get more done than you know. 
Be prepared for a steady stream of people wanting her at the EMM! I know for a fact that she's the cutest of all of them, prolly the best behaved to.


----------



## SlideStop

The hardest part of training any animal is to know when to call it quits. I'm a total believe of "ending on a good note" and working through issues but there comes a point where it's good for no one. Not good for you, not good for the horse. To me the frustration on behalf of both parties is much more detrimental than just calling it quits.


----------



## CrossCountry

SlideStop said:


> The hardest part of training any animal is to know when to call it quits. I'm a total believe of "ending on a good note" and working through issues but there comes a point where it's good for no one. Not good for you, not good for the horse. To me the frustration on behalf of both parties is much more detrimental than just calling it quits.


Oh don't worry! We ended on a good note! She got over her fear and did what I asked her with no hesitation. I spent some time with her in a stall and fed her dinner (and gave her lots of love). It was a rough day, but I was fair even though I was upset. I don't ever end on a bad note.


----------



## CrossCountry

Which shirt for the competition? Nova will be wearing her black rope halter with a black lead rope.

Teal SmartPak Shirt

Mint Paisley Western Shirt

Teal Western Shirt

Mint Green Western Shirt

I'm also liking the mint green/light turquoise color better than a dark teal? Thoughts? Any suggestions are also welcome!


----------



## KarinNoah

glad it's all turned ok. the horses sound cute and lovely! wish i was there to watch.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I think think that the mint green/ light turquoise would look very pretty!


----------



## GMA100

I like the mint green.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I like the second one. The mint paisley.


----------



## CrossCountry

We ordered the mint green shirt and the teal one! 

Nova and I have been getting back in the groove of training! Last nights session went very well and so did this mornings! Her costume is 100% done and all the props except one or two are finished! Woohoo! We're gathering people to help us set up at the competition because we have 10+ things to set up!! The excitement is starting to outweigh the stress so it's all coming together!

So excited to see what happens!!


----------



## KigerQueen

you are going to have someone film you and nova when you go to the contest right?!


----------



## Roman

^^^^^ every round!!!


----------



## NeryLibra

I can't wait to see you guys place at the competition! Nova is coming along so beautifully, especially if you go back to the first pages of your journal and track your journey so far.  You must be an excellent trainer, and Nova seems like an exceptional horse!


----------



## CrossCountry

My baby girl was back to herself for this morning session! Unfortunately I won't get an evening one so we'll see if it sticks around tomorrow morning! It was a great session and we both really needed it.

All our classes will be being recorded!! I'll make sure to post the videos when they are uploaded! 

24 days to go.


----------



## CrossCountry

We had a show last saturday (July 9th) and it was so much fun! We competed in four classes - halter, showmanship, longeline, and trail. She rocked them all but there were only two horses in most of my classes, we didn't really "place". We got 2nd (out of 2) in halter, 2nd (out of 2) in longeline, 3rd (out of 7) in showmanship and 1st (out of 1) in trail! Still I have NO complaints, she was perfect! She behaved like a seasoned show horse and didn't question me on anything I asked of her. SO PROUD.

17 days until check in..


----------



## kewpalace

Congrats! Those are excellent results, especially in Trail!  A true testament to all the work you've put in!! Bodes well for THE big one!! Can't wait!


----------



## GMA100

Great job!


----------



## CrossCountry

Well the lack of sleep has started... It's currently nearly 2 a.m. and I cannot stop thinking about the competition. I'm not super stressed anymore, I've just kind of accepted my fate - but man I'd like to sleep!!

Either way it's a good time to update you on what will be happening these next two weeks (yes you read that right, two weeks left!!) Starting tomorrow morning our training is going to get quite rigorous, a lot of polishing up but it will be fun! We're going to continue with desensitization and work on our freestyle. Our freestyle routine is 100% planned out and we only have a few modifications to the obstacles left - and then we're done and ready to compete. My costume and Nova's costume are completely 100% finished! We'll be trailering to a few different arenas to run through the freestyle with our props - to show her that they are the same as they are at home. I'm planning on at least 6 more outings before the competition! 

We have a parade and drill competition on Saturday and a playday on the 19th! Those are our last three events before the BIG one! We'll check in on the 28th and our handling and conditioning class will be first on the 29th, the trail class following that. The 30th is our freestyle! I have so many people coming out to support me that I'm happy no matter what happens! 

This is it, it's the final push and then Nova goes out to pasture to be a baby. She is well prepared to be a great mustang ambassador in the future!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Also I've fallen in love with the song 7 Years by Lukas Graham, specifically the part that goes "I only see my goals, I don't believe in failure. 'Cause I know the smallest voices, they can make it major." 

This is my motto for the next two weeks. We may be not be the best but we will try our darndest! Whatever comes from this competition, she is my biggest prize and I couldn't have asked for a better horse.


----------



## Tazzie

Oh I can't wait to see video of your freestyle! Seems you'll have a lot of internet support who will be there in spirit! She's a neat little horse. I'm sure you guys will rock it!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

She's so amazing, and what you've accomplished is too! Congrats on getting this far, and I'm waiting for you to get first place in everything! 


Also can't wait for the videos, it'll be fun to watch you guys working together.


----------



## CrossCountry

La dee da. Sorry for the spam of likes, I realized I have been forgetting to like all of your posts! I really appreciate you following this thread, it gives me much needed support. I can't thank you guys enough. Parade and drill team competition tomorrow! I will have the chance to meet two other EMM competitors so that should be fun!

Here's a picture of Nova being upset because her hay is in a bag. (I want my hay NOW!) Oh and yes I bought bright pink buckets, I may have an obsession.

I'm DYING to tell you guys about my freestyle, I want second opinions - but alas its top secret... PM me and maybe I'll tell you.. Maybe...

13 days! Yikes!


----------



## CrossCountry

Parade and drill team competition... A total success! I met the two other girls competing and they are so nice! I really enjoyed talking to them. It seems they are having the same issues I am - so that actually was helpful to know I'm not the only one with issues!! Glad I got to meet them and I can't wait to see what happens at the makeover.

We also got some good advertisement about the mustang makeover out! 

WOOHOO! So ready for this competition.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

No worries about the likes. It's all good. 





You two were looking awesome at the parade. Nova looks so calm and well behaved. She'll definitely be a great breed ambassador, like you said before.


----------



## Zexious

So glad to hear the drill team competition was a success!

And definitely appreciated the adorable photos <3<3 Nova is such a doll.

Keep us updated 8D


----------



## CrossCountry

9 DAYS! 

We're coming along well with everything! Hoping to take some of our obstacles to another arena this week and practice.


----------



## GMA100

Can't wait!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Awesome. You'll be great!


----------



## CrossCountry

One week left!

We're trailering out to practice with our props at a new place tonight, so I'm excited to see how she reacts when they are at a new place. We will trailer out once to twice more next week, and the farrier is coming out on the 24/25th to give her a final trim!

Yikes.


----------



## GMA100

So Exciting!! Ya'll are going to be wonderful!!


----------



## horseponycrazy27

Hey so excited for you! My parents got me the DVD Wild Ride/Wild Horses (2014) I think. It's amazing how time flies by when you're having fun! Can't wait to see the videos and especially your freestyle  

P.S. Do you know if there is an Extreme Mustang Makeover in North Carolina?


----------



## GMA100

horseponycrazy27 said:


> P.S. Do you know if there is an Extreme Mustang Makeover in North Carolina?


I don't think there's one in NC this year but there is one in Virginia sometime in the next month.


----------



## CrossCountry

Trailering out with our props went about as expected! She did great with 7 out of the 10 props we have and recovered fast on the ones she struggled with. It was 100 degrees out and we practiced for a LONG time. One of our longest practices ever I think.

We'll be trailering out to another arena on Sunday and probably one more later next week. 

We're getting there..


----------



## CrossCountry

Heading to another arena with our props! I have a good feeling about today 

4 days.


----------



## GMA100

Yay! Can't wait! 
BTW does Nova have a show name or not?


----------



## CrossCountry

Practice tonight went great! She did all of our obstacles with ease and no hesitation! We practiced handling and conditioning too, and it was a bit rough... I'm a little worried about that class but we'll try our best! 

@GMA; She'll be announced as just Nova because I was lazy and didn't give her a show name hahah.


----------



## GMA100

LOL, it took me 3 months to decide Ashers show name! 
I'm sure Nova will do just fine in the H&C class!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Can't wait! Also I agree, I'm sure she'll do fine.


----------



## CrossCountry

Hooves are trimmed and we are ready! 2 days until check in.


----------



## GMA100

I am so excited for you!! I know the moments of stress, excitement, nervousness, and trying to remember to pack everything you need. 
Nova will be the cutest horse there!


----------



## CrossCountry

I feel so sick. It would be nice to live without this anxiety.

Ugh.


----------



## gunslinger

CrossCountry said:


> I feel so sick. It would be nice to live without this anxiety.
> 
> Ugh.


Anxiety is living in the future.....depression is living in the past...

Live for today...or rather, live for the moment at hand.....and think, right now, I'm fine! Right now, at this very moment, everything is fine! I'm okay!

Matthew tells us, Therefore, stop worrying about tomorrow, because tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.

Just have fun with this!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

You and Nova will be great!


----------



## GMA100

I do feel sorry for you. I know that sick stomach feeling, but everything will turn out fine! Nova is such a sweet filly.


----------



## kewpalace

Have faith in yourself and your horse! :hug: You've done a wonderful job with Nova; regardless of what happens that can never be taken from you. Relax, B R E A T H E and go show off and have FUN your wonderful pony.


----------



## Mulefeather

You're doing great. Deep breaths! You have a wonderful little filly and you've done a stellar job with her. No matter where you arrive in competition, you already have met or exceeded your goals with her, and that is no small feat. 

We're all proud of and rooting for you


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys for the encouragement! (I really needed it!) I'm feeling better now and my aim for this competition is to have the most fun of everyone! Things will go wrong, and we are prepared with Plan B's for everything.

Trailer is packed, we leave tomorrow at 9. This will most likely be my last update until the competition is over! See you on the other side...


----------



## If Wishes

Good luck Country and Nova. You will both be fantastic after all the hard work you have put in.


----------



## karliejaye

Good luck! I'll hold you and pretty little Nova in my thoughts for the next few days.


----------



## kewpalace

GOOD LUCK and SAFE travels!! Update us & pix when you can!!


----------



## GMA100

Good luck!! Update as soon as possible!


----------



## ChitChatChet

gunslinger said:


> Matthew tells us, Therefore, stop worrying about tomorrow, because tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


I absolutely love this verse. I remind myself of it often!!


----------



## ChitChatChet

My dd's and DH will be at the Extreme Makeover.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## GMA100

GO GUYS!!!!! Looks like the H&C class will start soon!


----------



## GMA100

GOOD JOB on the H&C class!! I bet you will place high on it! 
I heart is still racing from waiting till someone posted your video!!


----------



## SlideStop

You have a great partner! You're going to do fine!


----------



## HeroAndGunner

Are there anyway to see videos of the competition?


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright small update... 

Nova has been doing great! She's calm and confident. We placed 1st in handling and conditioning (by some miracle she waited by the gate for me) and was an absolute dream. We placed 4th in trail, our only mistake was that it took a bit of coaxing to get her across the bridge! She did fantastic otherwise.

It seems we're sitting in 3rd overall and our freestyle class is tomorrow. We shall see what happens. (Videos can be found on the Nampa Idaho Extreme Mustang Makeover page.) I will post seperate links to them after the show is over!


----------



## GMA100

Congrat!! Hopefully the freestyle gives you high points. 
You did very well at the bridge!


----------



## KigerQueen

i know what im watching on my lunch break


----------



## CrossCountry

It is over! I will do a long update soon (after I sleep for a few days) but it went very well.

I'm so proud of this horse. She made everyone fall in love with her!


----------



## kewpalace

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Yahoo! Can't wait to hear the recap once you've had a chance to recover!


----------



## phantomhorse13

No surprise to me! Can't wait for the whole story.


----------



## gunslinger

Attagirl!


----------



## GMA100

Can't wait to hear everything! I knew Nova would do well!!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Alright I've caught up on a bit of sleep so here's the story of my second Extreme Mustang Makeover!

Thursday July 28th; We arrived around 11 a.m. and got Nova's stall set up. I made a shadowbox with a before & after picture, along with her tag! I filled her water and hay bag and went to look at the arena where we would be competing. My mom and I walked the area where we would be laying our props out for the freestyle and figured out distances as to make the timing right. I went to grab Nova and met three other competitors on my way! First I met Anna & Kodak, then Elisabeth & Delilah and finally Madi and Kyra! We immediately grouped up and went to work our horses in the arena. Nova was pretty spooky when we first entered the arena, she didn't like being near the fences or having people walk up/down the bleachers. We worked for about an hour and she calmed down beautifully! My mom and I went to lunch and when we came back I found the other competitors and we decided to go and find some trailers to load our horses into (for experience in new unknown trailers). We found 5 different ones and everyone was able to get their horses loaded! Nova did great and walked into every trailer without hesitation. We hung out and practiced in the arena for nearly 4 hours total that day and she ended up settling in beautifully. I fed her and headed home!

Friday July 29th; I got to the facility at 7 a.m. and found out they wouldn't open the arena until 8 a.m. so I cleaned out Nova's stall and gave her some breakfast. At about 7:30 a.m. I decided that I needed to bathe Nova because I wouldn't have time before our first class (handling and conditioning), so I took her to the wash stalls and groomed her thoroughly! After she was clean we went to work in the arena. She was hyped up because she had stayed in a stall all night so we worked through some baby moments but overall she settled in nicely. We had our trainer meeting at 9:00 and that is when I got the patterns for trail and handling and conditioning, along with the draw order of when we would be going in each class. We went 9th (out of 14) in handling and conditioning, 5th (out of 14) in trail and 9th (out of 14) in freestyle!

At 12:30 we were getting final preparations done for the h&c class and at this point I started feeling sick. I was shaking and second guessing if I could handle this (I was so sure I wouldn't be able to catch Nova), but I pushed through and entered the arena. For this class, they had us all line up against the back wall and wait/watch all the others go until it was our turn. They called my name and had me line up to walk to the round pen! They announced my name and Nova's and we walked to where I would find out if Nova would be an angel (or a rodeo baby). I entered the pen and un-haltered Nova. She walked away from me and I left the pen. I fumbled with my halter so it wouldn't be tangled when I went to put it back on, and then I looked up. NOVA WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME! I was so excited I could hardly handle it. She waited by the gate and the gate steward let me back in. I haltered her with ease and we walked out of the pen. I grabbed the brush off the barrel and brushed down both sides and at the last second I brushed her face, she was great with that and not scared in the least. I gathered my rope and asked Nova to trot off with me, which she did perfectly as we reached the cone I prepared for a stop and BOOM we nailed the stop! I picked up all four feet and headed towards the trailer. This trailer was an old metal stock type trailer with uneven floors and a very rattly body, it was scary and a lot of people couldn't get their horses to load - Nova hesitated for a second or two and then walked right in. She remained calm when we were in it even when the audience clapped and the trailer shook. She backed out slowly and calmly and was just perfect. That signaled the end of the class and we went back to line up to wait for the rest of the people to finish. I was grinning ear to ear. Once we exited the arena I put her in her stall and gave her some fresh water. Our next class would start at 4:30 (it was 2:30 at the end of the h&c class).

I sat and studied the trail pattern and knew we would have some difficulties (mostly with the bridge). After I had the pattern memorized we went and practiced our skills. The steps for this trail class were;

1. Walk over ground poles.
2. Pick up trot and trot weave pattern through cones.
3. Slow to a walk and go through gate.
4. Walk over bridge.
5. Pick up a trot, trot over ground poles and around corner.
6. Slow to a walk and enter chute.
7. Back out of chute.
8. Walk to center of ground pole, sidepass right, sidepass left.
9. Pick up a trot and stop in box.
10. Pivot 180* to left, Pivot 180* to right.
11. Exit.

We did everything perfectly in this trail course, except for the bridge. It took a minute or two to get her to go over it, but she did eventually. Overall I was very happy with how she did in this class, she listened and was not scared of anything! After it was over we fed her dinner and cleaned some props and then headed home. 2/3 classes done and now I had to focus on our freestyle.

Saturday July 30th; Once again we arrived early (7 a.m.) because we had a lot of stuff to finish, along with practicing with all our props! The first thing we worked on was touching up and cleaning all our props. We had to put a head on a mushroom and re-paint the teeter totter and pedestal. We worked until 9 on our props and then we went to grab Nova. I worked in the arena until about 10:45 and then I went to load the truck with our props. We needed to work Nova on our props because I wanted her to know that they were the same and that she was still required to do them even though we're at a new place. Our practice went very well and I felt good about how we were doing. We re-loaded them and laid a few things in the indoor practice area so I could practice with them there too, she did great with them again! 

It was about 12:30 now and I panicked, I hadn't put on her costume or saddled her in three days so I started thinking "What if she...?" Several people reassured me and I felt a little better around the time the freestyles started. I had agreed to help several people with their freestyles so I was running in and out of the arena setting up props until I found out there were only two freestyles left before mine. I had to change and get Nova's costume on so we were rushed. We got it done and I had about 5 minutes to warm up before it was time to go in. Once again I was shaky and nervous so I just buried my face in Nova's neck and prayed that all our hard work would pay off. I hugged her and felt so much better immediately. 

Our truck with our props entered the arena and everything was set up. I walked to the gate and the gate steward radioed "We are ready, time to go!" And we entered the arena. Immediately the feeling was surreal, she got up on the pedestal and suddenly I was having SO much fun! I was smiling and just enjoying myself so much. Nova was performing at her best (a little slow because she was exhausted) and we were having fun. It was over as fast as it started and I hugged her and just couldn't believe how well she did! I was (and still am) so proud. I couldn't stop smiling! After we were done I put her back in her stall because I had to help a few more people set up.

After the freestyles were over, it was time for awards. At this point I knew my scoring in the h&c and trail class, but no one knew where we were placed in the freestyle class. The scores from the previous day had me in third place (behind second by 3 points), so I was just hoping that my freestyle kept me in third.

The first class they announced scores for was handling and conditioning. 10th, 9th, 8th....and the grand champions of handling and conditioning, EMMA BROWN & NOVA! We got our first place ribbon and had a picture taken. The next class was trail. 10th, 9th, 8th....4th EMMA BROWN & NOVA. Another ribbon and another picture. Next was the freestyle class. 10th, 9th, 8th.....2nd EMMA BROWN & NOVA! I was so excited to get 2nd because my family and I worked so hard on getting the freestyle ready so second was the perfect placing. (1st place had a 100% liberty freestyle that was absolutely fantastic!)

After all three classes were announced it was time to announce the overall scores. 10th, 9th, 8th....2nd EMMA BROWN & NOVA! We placed second you guys!! 

We are the reserve champions of the Extreme Mustang Makeover and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## gunslinger

Good job! I'm proud of you....and all that worrying....for what?

Now, see what you can do when you put your mind to it?

I'm happy for you....and for Nova!


----------



## GMA100

Congrats!!! I knew you guys would nail it!! Your freestyle was very interesting!! 
All the youth did awesome!!


----------



## karliejaye

*HOORAY!* 


Congratulations on all of your hard work! You and Nova deserve that reserve champion placing. Very well done, and your costume is too cute!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Congrats, andI love your costumes!

I'm not surprised that you placed so well. Nova is an amazing horse and you're an awesome teacher for her. She couldn't help but be awesome in that contest.


----------



## phantomhorse13

WOOHOO!! All that hard work paid off bigtime. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Roman

Eeek! Grats Grats!! You both did amazing


----------



## NeryLibra

I had a feeling you would place!!! Congratulations, I'm so proud of and happy for you both! You have no one to thank for Nova's handling skills but yourself. You are a fantastic trainer, she is a fantastic mare. Enjoy the victory!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

That's awesome! Great job to both of you!

Just out of curiosity, will you be posting a video of your freestyle on here? I'm sure we'd all love to see it!


----------



## CrossCountry

Whoops forgot about putting the link in! Here's the video of my freestyle!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Amazing! The announcer's comment at the end said it all! 


Nova and you were looking incredible, plus I loved your routine. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Cherrij

Congrats! looked like loads of fuun!


----------



## If Wishes

Well done, have tears of joy for you.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Love your freestyle routine! You both did wonderful!


----------



## Tazzie

I saw your freestyle on Facebook and it was SOOO good! I had to share it out I thought it was so awesome :lol: you guys totally rocked it and DEFINITELY earned that placing!! I may have to watch it again since you posted the link :lol:

Congrats on a job well done!!


----------



## GMA100

I love her little buck after the jump!


----------



## karliejaye

Oh my goodness, that is just too dang cute! You two are an amazing team.


----------



## egrogan

I'm late to seeing the update, but amazing. I loved the freestyle video. What a great concept, and she was a star. You should be very, very proud.


----------



## Rain Shadow

Awesome job!


----------



## kewpalace

CONGRATS on your overall reserve placing! :cheers: Such an excellent job!!! And I LOVED  your freestyle!!! Your smile in your pix show how much fun you were having, too. So happy for you and Nova! :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww good luck! You will do fine! I have anxiety issues as well, & it definitely puts a damper on your mood.  Let us know how everything goes. Can't wait to see pictures when you return!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PoptartShop said:


> Awww good luck! You will do fine! I have anxiety issues as well, & it definitely puts a damper on your mood.  Let us know how everything goes. Can't wait to see pictures when you return!


She's already competed and won reserve champion (2nd place). ;-)


----------



## PoptartShop

Oops, I'm all late & wrong. Sorry! That's so AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twalker

CrossCountry said:


> Alright I've caught up on a bit of sleep so here's the story of my second Extreme Mustang Makeover!
> 
> Thursday July 28th; We arrived around 11 a.m. and got Nova's stall set up. I made a shadowbox with a before & after picture, along with her tag! I filled her water and hay bag and went to look at the arena where we would be competing. My mom and I walked the area where we would be laying our props out for the freestyle and figured out distances as to make the timing right. I went to grab Nova and met three other competitors on my way! First I met Anna & Kodak, then Elisabeth & Delilah and finally Madi and Kyra! We immediately grouped up and went to work our horses in the arena. Nova was pretty spooky when we first entered the arena, she didn't like being near the fences or having people walk up/down the bleachers. We worked for about an hour and she calmed down beautifully! My mom and I went to lunch and when we came back I found the other competitors and we decided to go and find some trailers to load our horses into (for experience in new unknown trailers). We found 5 different ones and everyone was able to get their horses loaded! Nova did great and walked into every trailer without hesitation. We hung out and practiced in the arena for nearly 4 hours total that day and she ended up settling in beautifully. I fed her and headed home!
> 
> Friday July 29th; I got to the facility at 7 a.m. and found out they wouldn't open the arena until 8 a.m. so I cleaned out Nova's stall and gave her some breakfast. At about 7:30 a.m. I decided that I needed to bathe Nova because I wouldn't have time before our first class (handling and conditioning), so I took her to the wash stalls and groomed her thoroughly! After she was clean we went to work in the arena. She was hyped up because she had stayed in a stall all night so we worked through some baby moments but overall she settled in nicely. We had our trainer meeting at 9:00 and that is when I got the patterns for trail and handling and conditioning, along with the draw order of when we would be going in each class. We went 9th (out of 14) in handling and conditioning, 5th (out of 14) in trail and 9th (out of 14) in freestyle!
> 
> At 12:30 we were getting final preparations done for the h&c class and at this point I started feeling sick. I was shaking and second guessing if I could handle this (I was so sure I wouldn't be able to catch Nova), but I pushed through and entered the arena. For this class, they had us all line up against the back wall and wait/watch all the others go until it was our turn. They called my name and had me line up to walk to the round pen! They announced my name and Nova's and we walked to where I would find out if Nova would be an angel (or a rodeo baby). I entered the pen and un-haltered Nova. She walked away from me and I left the pen. I fumbled with my halter so it wouldn't be tangled when I went to put it back on, and then I looked up. NOVA WAS RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME! I was so excited I could hardly handle it. She waited by the gate and the gate steward let me back in. I haltered her with ease and we walked out of the pen. I grabbed the brush off the barrel and brushed down both sides and at the last second I brushed her face, she was great with that and not scared in the least. I gathered my rope and asked Nova to trot off with me, which she did perfectly as we reached the cone I prepared for a stop and BOOM we nailed the stop! I picked up all four feet and headed towards the trailer. This trailer was an old metal stock type trailer with uneven floors and a very rattly body, it was scary and a lot of people couldn't get their horses to load - Nova hesitated for a second or two and then walked right in. She remained calm when we were in it even when the audience clapped and the trailer shook. She backed out slowly and calmly and was just perfect. That signaled the end of the class and we went back to line up to wait for the rest of the people to finish. I was grinning ear to ear. Once we exited the arena I put her in her stall and gave her some fresh water. Our next class would start at 4:30 (it was 2:30 at the end of the h&c class).
> 
> I sat and studied the trail pattern and knew we would have some difficulties (mostly with the bridge). After I had the pattern memorized we went and practiced our skills. The steps for this trail class were;
> 
> 1. Walk over ground poles.
> 2. Pick up trot and trot weave pattern through cones.
> 3. Slow to a walk and go through gate.
> 4. Walk over bridge.
> 5. Pick up a trot, trot over ground poles and around corner.
> 6. Slow to a walk and enter chute.
> 7. Back out of chute.
> 8. Walk to center of ground pole, sidepass right, sidepass left.
> 9. Pick up a trot and stop in box.
> 10. Pivot 180* to left, Pivot 180* to right.
> 11. Exit.
> 
> We did everything perfectly in this trail course, except for the bridge. It took a minute or two to get her to go over it, but she did eventually. Overall I was very happy with how she did in this class, she listened and was not scared of anything! After it was over we fed her dinner and cleaned some props and then headed home. 2/3 classes done and now I had to focus on our freestyle.
> 
> Saturday July 30th; Once again we arrived early (7 a.m.) because we had a lot of stuff to finish, along with practicing with all our props! The first thing we worked on was touching up and cleaning all our props. We had to put a head on a mushroom and re-paint the teeter totter and pedestal. We worked until 9 on our props and then we went to grab Nova. I worked in the arena until about 10:45 and then I went to load the truck with our props. We needed to work Nova on our props because I wanted her to know that they were the same and that she was still required to do them even though we're at a new place. Our practice went very well and I felt good about how we were doing. We re-loaded them and laid a few things in the indoor practice area so I could practice with them there too, she did great with them again!
> 
> It was about 12:30 now and I panicked, I hadn't put on her costume or saddled her in three days so I started thinking "What if she...?" Several people reassured me and I felt a little better around the time the freestyles started. I had agreed to help several people with their freestyles so I was running in and out of the arena setting up props until I found out there were only two freestyles left before mine. I had to change and get Nova's costume on so we were rushed. We got it done and I had about 5 minutes to warm up before it was time to go in. Once again I was shaky and nervous so I just buried my face in Nova's neck and prayed that all our hard work would pay off. I hugged her and felt so much better immediately.
> 
> Our truck with our props entered the arena and everything was set up. I walked to the gate and the gate steward radioed "We are ready, time to go!" And we entered the arena. Immediately the feeling was surreal, she got up on the pedestal and suddenly I was having SO much fun! I was smiling and just enjoying myself so much. Nova was performing at her best (a little slow because she was exhausted) and we were having fun. It was over as fast as it started and I hugged her and just couldn't believe how well she did! I was (and still am) so proud. I couldn't stop smiling! After we were done I put her back in her stall because I had to help a few more people set up.
> 
> After the freestyles were over, it was time for awards. At this point I knew my scoring in the h&c and trail class, but no one knew where we were placed in the freestyle class. The scores from the previous day had me in third place (behind second by 3 points), so I was just hoping that my freestyle kept me in third.
> 
> The first class they announced scores for was handling and conditioning. 10th, 9th, 8th....and the grand champions of handling and conditioning, EMMA BROWN & NOVA! We got our first place ribbon and had a picture taken. The next class was trail. 10th, 9th, 8th....4th EMMA BROWN & NOVA. Another ribbon and another picture. Next was the freestyle class. 10th, 9th, 8th.....2nd EMMA BROWN & NOVA! I was so excited to get 2nd because my family and I worked so hard on getting the freestyle ready so second was the perfect placing. (1st place had a 100% liberty freestyle that was absolutely fantastic!)
> 
> After all three classes were announced it was time to announce the overall scores. 10th, 9th, 8th....2nd EMMA BROWN & NOVA! We placed second you guys!!
> 
> We are the reserve champions of the Extreme Mustang Makeover and I couldn't be happier.


CrossCountry - Awesome job both of you. You did a great job training Nova. She is such a sweetie. I loved your freestyle.


----------



## HeroAndGunner

That was fantastic!


----------



## SlideStop

Your freestyle was AMAZING! Love the way she jumps off that pedestal! Lol


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys! It was a ton of fun and I'm hoping to do it again in a few years.

I signed Nova up for the fair and we'll be competing in 5 different classes! (Halter, showmanship, two trail classes and a costume class.) We have about two weeks to prepare so that's what we're currently up to!


----------



## KigerQueen

can you compete in the mustang million once she is old enough to be saddle broke?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Sounds like fun, you'll do awesome! Nova looked so cute in that picture.


----------



## CrossCountry

Here's a video of our entire journey!


----------



## misstralala

I didn't read all the thread but... Wahou, you did an awesome work. And Nova is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Tazzie

What an awesome video!! I loved the two pictures at the end showing what you started with and what you ended with! Just awesome!


----------



## CrossCountry

Some exciting news coming later tonight...


----------



## KigerQueen

OHHHH i must know XD!


----------



## karliejaye

You are such a tease! Now I'm curious, what in the world do you have up your sleeve now!?


----------



## GMA100

Come on!! Can't you ever tell us stuff right away?! Lol


----------



## CrossCountry

Well it's fun to keep you in suspense hahaha!

Okay so yesterday I had a chance to go to a Madison Shambaugh demo! This girl has been one of my biggest inspirations ever and I absolutely love her training techniques. (Check out her website here.) Her demo was amazing and her horses are beautiful! I was fangirling big time..  I heard about this demo a few weeks ago and also about the private one hour lessons she would be giving, but I was too scared to sign up for one. I talked to her after her demo (and pet her zebra!) and signed up for a lesson at 5 o'clock today.

I took Nova (of course) and learned SO MUCH. I am so in awe of how well her techniques work and just WOW. If you haven't followed Madison you definitely should - she's amazing. (Youtube channel here!) It was amazing and definitely worth it, I have so much to work on with Nova now and it will all translate to our bareback/bridleless riding (and just regular riding) someday!

I'm so grateful for being able to do this and it may not be as exciting to you as it is to me but UGH I am so happy. She is one of my biggest inspirations and to meet her in real life and take a lesson with her was just crazy. And yes she loved Nova and said that she has a good foundation on her! (Also yes I was insanely nervous about meeting her so ignore my awkward stance.)


----------



## GMA100

OMG I am SO jealous of you!
I've always loved her and her big bays! (especially Terk). How many horses does she have by now?


----------



## kewpalace

Yea, YOU!!! That's a huge way for you get better is by riding with idols! I totally understand the being afraid thing (I've ridden with some big names and it scare the **** out of me, LOL!), but once you put that aside and are receptive to their methods the rewards are HUGE (as you found out!). So if you have the opportunity, time and $$ ride with people who inspire as often as you can. They are usually also excited to have people who are eager to learn come and ride with them as they are eager to pass on their knowledge. GOOD FOR YOU!!! :hug:

I'm excited for you, your future and your progress with Nova. I see only good things for the both of you!!! :wave: Just don't forgot to update us often (and with pix if possible! Love your pix above!!)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Amazing video, and good for you on getting to work with one of your idols! I've never gotten to spend any time around professional trainers or riders, but I'm sure it is amazing, especially if you look up to them!


Also you never answered the question, can Nova compete in the Mustang Million when she's older?? I just looked into it, and that's so cool!


----------



## CrossCountry

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Also you never answered the question, can Nova compete in the Mustang Million when she's older?? I just looked into it, and that's so cool!


Sorry! I thought I replied to this. I could compete in the Mustang Million, but not with Nova. You adopt an untouched mustang for that one too! 

This is my last EMM for a while, as I'm not experienced enough to start a horse undersaddle yet. (This was my last year being able to compete as a youth, from here on out I'm in the adult portion.)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

CrossCountry said:


> Sorry! I thought I replied to this. I could compete in the Mustang Million, but not with Nova. You adopt an untouched mustang for that one too!
> 
> This is my last EMM for a while, as I'm not experienced enough to start a horse undersaddle yet. (This was my last year being able to compete as a youth, from here on out I'm in the adult portion.)



Oh, yeah I was afraid that's how it was. 

Oh well, that stinks. Hey, I'm sure you'll be able to do the adult portion in a couple years. Even if you need a little help from somebody, I have no doubt you can learn to start a horse undersaddle very well. If how well you've trained Nova so far is anything to say for it anyway! Either way, can the adults not train yearlings or two year olds??? They may be only like 4+ year olds, I'm not sure.


----------



## Roman

CrossCountry said:


> Sorry! I thought I replied to this. I could compete in the Mustang Million, but not with Nova. You adopt an untouched mustang for that one too!
> 
> This is my last EMM for a while, as I'm not experienced enough to start a horse undersaddle yet. (This was my last year being able to compete as a youth, from here on out I'm in the adult portion.)


I thought the Mustang Million was a one year thing? I haven't heard anything about it since the 2013 one.


----------



## CrossCountry

Roman said:


> I thought the Mustang Million was a one year thing? I haven't heard anything about it since the 2013 one.


You're right, there hasn't been one since 2013 but for a while there was a rumor about them having another one in a year or two. If they did have another, I would be eligible if the application rules are the same as regular EMM.


----------



## GMA100

Have you heard of the EMM young at heart in hand thing? FL is doing it this soon. 8-18 can do the regular one, 8 up can do burros, and 18 up can do 3 year old up mustangs, all in hand!! Wish I could do it but it's so stressful and I don't have time to do it this year.


----------



## CrossCountry

I played around with the kiddos tonight! Nova has been in such a great mood for the last little bit - I've really enjoyed working with her. I pulled my 5 year old BLM Mustang out from pasture and messed with him a bit and he was fantastic! He came along pretty far when I was working him regularly, so I can't wait to see what he can do! Oh and he is just so cute.

GMA; I haven't! I'll have to look into it sometime!


----------



## CrossCountry

My life will be changing drastically soon... More info to come but for now that's all I can say! (Keeping you guys on edge is fun hehee.  )


----------



## GMA100

Seriously?!? When are you going to tell us???


----------



## CrossCountry

Confirmation should be coming through tonight, so I'll let you know this evening!


----------



## phantomhorse13

well???


----------



## CrossCountry

So the big news is that I'm moving to Montana! I've gotten a great opportunity to intern at a ranch. I'll be learning to ride a whole bunch of different horses! I will be improving my horsemanship and riding skills which I'm really excited for.

I move on October 1st. It's pretty sudden and I'm a little nervous! I'm also really excited to see how it goes. The plan right now is to stay until December and see from there! I'll have to leave all my horses at home but it will be good for me to develop some independence!! 

That's really all I know for now! There's not much internet (and no cell service) so I'll try my best to keep you updated but there probably won't be a whole lot of updates! I'm really excited for this opportunity!

But in other news Nova is doing great! We participated in fair and she was perfect (other than being REALLY ****y towards other horses). We placed 2nd in halter, 2nd in trail, 1st in the BLM sponsored trail challenge and 8th out of 27 in costume! (We also did showmanship but didn't place.)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Yay, that's so exciting! I have always wanted to do the ranch thing, and I'm happy for you!

I'm glad Nova was doing well too. Any updates on her health wise??? Your other thread about her hormone thing you haven't updated...


----------



## CrossCountry

It's now a little less than 2 weeks until I move to Montana!

Nova is officially turned out to pasture and is enjoying her time out. She's very independent (doesn't stick with the herd) and still comes up to me for some love. Proud of this girl and can't wait to see what I learn at this internship to help me start her correctly.

@BlindHorseEnthusiast; She came into a pretty strong heat so we're sure she isn't pregnant - thank goodness!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Awesome, can't wait for more updates. You are so lucky to be doing this, it's on my bucket list!

Also yay for no pregnancy! Thank God.


----------



## CrossCountry

I leave tomorrow for Montana! I'm really excited but nervous. I'm driving myself and it will be my first big trip alone..Yikes!

Super excited!


----------



## GMA100

I'm so excited for you! 
How long will you be there?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Exciting, good luck!


----------



## CrossCountry

Well I made it 7 hours to my hotel! I'll finish up the remaining drive tomorrow morning!

I'll be here until the end of the year if all goes as planned. (Could be longer/shorter but that depends on how it goes!)


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Very exciting!


----------



## CrossCountry

Well unfortunately Montana didn't go as planned.. I'm back home now trying to figure out what I'm going to do with my life. Ugh.


----------



## GMA100

Aww I'm so sorry.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I'm sorry, that's too bad.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Oh oh. Hope you will fill us in on what happened when you can.

Good luck formulating the new plan.


----------



## CrossCountry

Well what I was promised didn't happen and I was miserable with what I was doing. The mood of the ranch was super low and nobody really cared about anything like they should have, and I didn't want to be a part of it. The owner acted like a 5 year old when I told him I was leaving, and slammed a gate in my face instead of asking how it could have been better, why I was leaving, etc. Keep in mind I was paying for the internship, not being paid.

Pretty much like "leave and don't let the door hit your a** on the way out." The experience was ridiculous. There's a lot more to it but I could rant for hours so I'm going to end there hahaha.

Just feeling super low currently and trying to figure out my life.


----------



## GMA100

That's horrible! Were they abusing the horses? 
Keep your up head high and something will turn up!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that! Maybe this just means you were meant to do something bigger and better soon.


----------



## KigerQueen

maybe you could offer to halter brake some of the horses coming from ISPMB. they could use all the help they can get.


----------



## CrossCountry

I'm applying for jobs right now to earn some money before I go to college next fall.. This is not what I had wanted to do, but I guess we'll see what comes of it. Still super disappointed but I need to move on.



KigerQueen said:


> maybe you could offer to halter brake some of the horses coming from ISPMB. they could use all the help they can get.


What's the ISPMB? Could you PM me with more info? I would definitely be interested in helping some horses.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

CrossCountry said:


> What's the ISPMB?


ISPMB- International Society for the Protection of Mustangs and Burros

Here's their website: International Society for the Protection on Mustangs and Burros (ISPMB)


----------



## CrossCountry

Well it's time to update this! I haven't done a whole lot because it got cold FAST, but Nova and I did participate in a parade a little while ago! She was an absolute angel and UGH I just love this horse. She has the best mind ever! The parade was by far the loudest/busiest/scariest we've been to and she acted like she had done this type of stuff her whole life. Other than that parade, we haven't done much. She's out to pasture enjoying her "maturing" time! I plan on putting a few rides on her this spring, and then letting her sit until spring 2018 when she will be started for real (3 years old)!

Just a small update on her. She's amazing as always


----------



## CrossCountry

Thought I'd do a quick little update:

This winter has been HARSH. We had over 2 feet of snow for the last two months and it's just beginning to melt off. The flooding has begun, and this is when I'm thankful we live on a hill. Our arena is finally dry and ready to work in again so I will start this weekend! Our trailer is also finally unblocked so we might be able to get it out to go ride in an indoor down the way. Nova is doing great, just eating and playing all day. I'm glad she has some time to just be a baby, which is what she needed. She's still as lovely and friendly as ever! 

There's a small (small, small, small) chance of me doing another makeover this year. I definitely would, but I have a trip in June (1 month before the competition) that would keep me from training for over 2 weeks. I'm still considering it and have until March 1st to submit the application, so I'll keep you guys updated! They do have an open show and if I don't end up competing in the makeover section, I'll compete in the open show with Rueger, Asher & Nova. 

Currently my goals are to get Rueger & Asher back into training, to prepare for the show this July! It will be a fun project, almost like a less intense makeover.

Everyone is doing great and I can't wait to start updating this journal more regularly again.


----------



## Reds La Boop

Man, We would love to have someone like you living around here. But, Gooo Toooo College. Then you can weather the ups and downs of the horse business and never be held hostage by someone else. We have a young lady who came here with 0 experience. She worked hard and earned a mustang from us. She learned to train here and did a great job with her horse. Now she is leaving for a well paying job at a barn 20 minutes from here. Her horse will still be boarded with us. She didn't have to pay us for anything. She was a huge asset.


----------



## CrossCountry

Put a ride on Rueger today! He was fantastic and is getting very light on his cues. We still need to work on getting his head lower and framing him up but I am working on rhythm/consistency for now.

Here's a few pictures! (if you see anything to correct me on, please do.)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Such a cute guy, looks good! Can't offer any technical things about riding though.


----------



## Kaity Painted Equine

Mind me! I'm a little late to the party... Haha!
But WOW! Good job!
I'm from Australia and god, I wish I could own a BLM Mustang myself. They are beautiful animals, we have Brumbies instead. They're the Australian version of your Mustangs. All so unique. 

All I can say is how much work, love, sweat and tears you put into your horses is amazing. You are one great horse owner and trainer. 
I'm so happy I stumbled upon this post. All of your horses are beautiful! I will stay tuned... ☺


----------



## CrossCountry

It's been a while since I updated this journal, sorry about that! 

So far 2017 has been a rough year. I lost my first mustang, Rueger in April. He had a freak pasture accident that resulted in a non-recoverable head injury. (Couldn't stand, was stiff and seizing.) We made the decision to put him down, which was extremely difficult. He would have turned 5 on May 1st.

I've been working with Nova and Asher and they are both amazing! I've been advancing Nova's groundwork, and getting Asher ready to start! I also have been sitting on Nova and walking around (for one or two minutes at most) and she is so calm and cool, super soft in her steering and stopping too. I won't be truly starting her until next spring, but I figured it doesn't hurt to introduce her to the idea of riding.

Also some exciting news of the college front! I'll be attending Colorado State University this fall and will be going for a degree in Animal Sciences. After I get my bachelors I will go to veterinary school! I'm really excited to go and can't wait to see how things work out. 

My mind is a little scattered as I write this, so sorry if it's confusing! Here's a picture of Nova and another of Asher!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I was sorry to hear about Rueger when you posted before, but glad to see these two are doing so great. They look amazing, and congrats on college!


----------



## egrogan

Congrats on your college decision. I have no doubt there are amazing things ahead for you!


----------



## GMA100

Congrats about college! 
Nova is getting to big! and Asher looks just like mine!!


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys! I'm really excited!

Nova and I have a parade this Saturday, so that should be fun (and should provide new pictures). Nova has grown a lot since you last saw a side shot of her. She's maturing really well and is a TOTAL sweetheart! When she's four, I am hoping to start training her as my showjumper since she loves to jump, and can clear anything.

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## CrossCountry

Asher had his first farrier appointment without sedation and he did great! Was a little nervous but handled himself beautifully. So proud of this guy.

The parade is tomorrow! Nova is cleaned up and ready to go!


----------



## CrossCountry

Thought I'd give a quick update on Nova!

I took her to the show at the beginning of the month and she was great! It wasn't our best show, but she behaved perfectly and I couldn't ask for a better filly. We've just been playing around a bit since then. I've hopped on two times and we're working on forward movement (walking - nothing faster) and turning, and she is doing very well! I'm not going to really start her until next summer, but I figure we can work on the basics.

Now on the college front... I leave in 19 days! 

I won't be taking any horses this year, so Nova will stay here in Idaho. She won't be worked with other than when I come home for breaks, so she will have a lot of time to just mature and be a horse, which I think is a good thing. I am taking 17 credits, and two online math classes in addition to those credits - so I won't have much time for a horse. 

Next year (possibly next semester) I will take Nova! I think it will work out great because by then she'll be old enough to start under saddle which will allow us to work towards a goal. I've found a nice barn and plan on taking some lessons while I'm there, which will allow me to continue improving my horsemanship.

I plan on training Nova in the english discipline, so I think I will start with some dressage or english pleasure training for the first year, and then move onto show jumping when she's 4 or 5. 

Anyways, that's it for an update! You probably won't hear much from me for a while, but I wish you all luck with whatever you are pursuing!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Such a wonderful update. Congratulations on heading to college and the INCREDIBLE job you are doing with Nova, and Asher. I wish you the best of luck with everything!


----------



## CrossCountry

I leave this Wednesday for college and I can't believe I'm leaving Nova behind... :frown_color: 

I was feeling pretty okay about it but now it's hit me that I am going to miss her SO much! I am going to take this first semester to focus on getting settled, and then I will look into bringing Nova down. I want to visit a few barns and see which I like best. On another note, I received a scholarship that lowered the cost of school significantly! :happydance: 

Here are a few throwback pictures of Nova from her first few days home!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

May I quote Agnes here?

ITS SOOOO FLLUFFFYYYY!


*subbed*


----------



## CrossCountry

Left this sweet girl behind today :frown_color:


----------



## egrogan

Congrats on the scholarship and the start of your new adventure. Hope settling in goes well and that your family sends you lots of pictures of your sweet girl to brag about to your new friends!


----------



## CrossCountry

I go back home in a week for Thankgiving, and I cant wait to see my baby girl!!

Also, finally finished Rueger's memorial video. What a year this has been.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

What an amazing video. So glad you're getting to come home and see Nova soon.


----------



## CrossCountry

Hi all! Sorry updates have been so sporadic. 

Nova turns three in a month! I'm planning on starting her under saddle this summer, which should be so much fun. It's been SO hard being away from her, but hopefully next semester (fall 2018) I can bring her down with me to continue her training.

I really don't have any updates other than that, so here are some pictures from this winter!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Wow, beautiful pictures! She looks incredible.


----------



## kewpalace

Great update! Thanks for the pix ... she does look incredible!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

She's beautiful! Thanks for the update!


----------



## phantomhorse13

CrossCountry said:


> I'm planning on starting her under saddle this summer


Funny.. you seem to be sitting on her in one of those lovely photos.. guess the actual saddle is secondary! :smile:

:cowboy:


----------



## CrossCountry

Short update on Nova! I got home on the 12th and have been so happy to be able to spend time with Nova! Unfortunately for the last few months I was in a toxic relationship which prevented me from spending any time with her (it's a long story). But now that it's over, I have all the time in the world to spend with her! I missed her so much and she obviously missed me too because she wont stay far enough away from me so I can get pictures! Here's a few I managed to snag (almost all have funny faces because she wasn't a huge fan of the bit ) Hopefully putting her first ride on her in a week or two once her basics are polished up!

Her color is very different this summer, but I really like it!! I promise its the same horse :wink:


----------



## koda2004

This is a cool thread!


----------



## Loner

I love Mustangs.I wish you the best of LUCK.I am in your corner.


----------



## CrossCountry

Nova is coming along! We're 6 rides in and she's officially had two off property rides! Her 1st was a trail challenge where we did a bunch of obstacles including a bottle pit, curtain, a water pit and a trench. She rode through all obstacles beautifully and was calm and collected. She had her 6th ride, 2nd ride off property today bareback! There were more obstacles including a pedestal and a tarp and we rode all around bareback and I even bumped her up to a trot for her first time out of a round pen.

We have a show on the 8th of July where I will be competing undersaddle with her (more for practice and experience than actual competition). It should be fun!


----------



## CrossCountry

Exciting news coming soon...


----------



## CrossCountry

Welcoming this new girl to the family! 2 year old bay roan filly from the Little Owyhee HMA. Super sweet and calm! 

She'll be my english show horse once she turns 3, and Nova will be my western show horse. 

I need name ideas! I was thinking something space related to go with Nova..


Adoption is going to be processed next week so it's not 100% (but basically 100%).


----------



## KigerQueen

i like Stardust or Nebula to go with her coloring.


----------



## RedDunPaint

Wow that's so cool on all accounts! I had no idea we lived in the same vicinity! I've been following the mustang makeover going on over here and have photographed the Owyhee mustangs a couple of times. They were recently released after the fire a few years back. Can't wait to continue to track your progress!


----------



## GMA100

So awesome!! She’s extremely cute!

For names: 
Luna (means moon)
Pandora (The name of a moon of Saturn) 
Halley (comet)
Ariel (Shiniest moon in Uranus)
Elara (one of the moons of Jupiter)


Keep us updated! She’s adorable!


----------



## kewpalace

Aw, she's adorable! Congrats to both of you!!

Some name suggestions:

Ophelia - Uranus moon
Aurora
Elara - Jupiter Moon
Lyra - harp constellation
Celeste
Larissa - Jupiter Moon


----------



## CrossCountry

The show today went great! We placed 5th in showmanship, 4th in a western manuevers class, and 1st in our very first riding class! 

It was her 10th ride and she did AMAZING. 

Also finalized the adoption on the red roan today, and I think I'm going to name her Halley and her show name will be Halley's Comet and Nova's is Supernova.


----------



## CrossCountry

Also, here's Nova in May of 2016 and then today July 8th 2018.


----------



## RedDunPaint

Ah, I wanted to attend the Mustang Mania event but I had my own horse show! Congrats!


----------



## GMA100

Aww! Nova is beautiful! Congrats on placing so well!
Love, love, love the name Halley! We need more pictures of your new girl now! Lol


----------



## CrossCountry

Halley will be coming home on Thursday! Update pictures to come...


----------



## CrossCountry

She's home! Not 100% sold on the name Halley so it may be changing here in the next few days.. This girl is super sweet and calm - just a little bullheaded, but she'll come through.

So excited to welcome her to the family!


----------

